# Tivo 20.4.2 Summer Release



## jgametest

I stumbled across this in Twitter by accident.
http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2

Margret has announced they are taking the TSN for the next release very shortly.

Never mind, this was already posted by the group earlier today. : )


----------



## jay_winter

Just wondering . . . why would anyone rush to get on a priority list for an update with no clue about what it updates? Has Tivo published a summary of the changes anywhere?


----------



## Bierboy

jay_winter said:


> Just wondering . . . why would anyone rush to get on a priority list for an update with no clue about what it updates? Has Tivo published a summary of the changes anywhere?


 Who's "in a rush"? Just because it's a priority list doesn't mean anyone's "in a rush"....


----------



## ciscokid

Bierboy said:


> Who's "in a rush"? Just because it's a priority list doesn't mean anyone's "in a rush"....


Someone needs to brush up on their definitions of "priority."

Standard def..........the right to take precedence or to proceed before others

Seems pretty clear to me.....huh?


----------



## Bierboy

ciscokid said:


> Someone needs to brush up on their definitions of "priority."
> 
> Standard def..........the right to take precedence or to proceed before others
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me.....huh?


Maybe clear to you....just because someone signs a priority list doesn't mean they're "in a rush"....I don't believe your "definition" indicated someone is in a rush  In a rush indicates great urgency. Precedence does not...

If you wanna keep splitting hairs, be my guest....but I'm through.


----------



## brentil

Because we don't want to be squares like you old version using whiners!


----------



## ej42137

Bierboy said:


> Maybe clear to you....just because someone signs a priority list doesn't mean they're "in a rush"....I don't believe your "definition" indicated someone is in a rush  In a rush indicates great urgency. Precedence does not...
> 
> If you wanna keep splitting hairs, be my guest....but I'm through.


What color is the sky on your world?


----------



## replaytv

Odd, with the latest download a TiVo with lifetime or evaluation will do manual recording again even without a current TV guide download. (not that most anyone would have a use for such a feature ) With the last software it screamed for a connection all the time and wouldn't do any recording. Now I am wondering if TiVos without service with do manual recording without a subscription like some of the old Series 1s will do. (if I remember correctly ) I will have to hook a unsubbed Premier up and test it. Odd that they would change that back to how it was before.


----------



## plazman30

Got an email from TiVo with the following info:



Hi xxxxxx,

Within the next few weeks, your TiVo Premiere DVR is scheduled to automatically receive the Summer 2014 software update, including new features, a new design and an enhanced TiVo experience.

Updated, modern design: Premiere&#8217;s HD interface has a fresh, new look and feel
Zippier performance within TiVo menus: Navigate through menus quicker so you can find what you want faster
New categories in My Shows: Categories in My Shows automatically organize your recordings by genre so you can find a recording faster than ever

These new features are available solely when using HD menus. If you&#8217;re not using HD menus yet, switch by going to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus.


----------



## muzzymate

Also, this update has it's own webpage. Hoping the "zippier performance" is really noticeable on the Premiere. Sadly, no mention of Amazon Prime Streaming.

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates

Also, this feature is not listed in the email quoted above but is in the website:

*On-demand and web app options now in Guide*: You're no longer limited to live TV when browsing the Guide. With on-demand and web app options now included, browse shows from yesterday, today or tomorrow and watch them anytime with the click of a button.


----------



## Jackamus

Really? You've got to find better things to do than argue over a word. Ugggg


----------



## Jackamus

muzzymate said:


> Also, this update has it's own webpage. Hoping the "zippier performance" is really noticeable on the Premiere. Sadly, no mention of Amazon Prime Streaming.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates
> 
> Also, this feature is not listed in the email quoted above but is in the website:
> 
> *On-demand and web app options now in Guide*: You're no longer limited to live TV when browsing the Guide. With on-demand and web app options now included, browse shows from yesterday, today or tomorrow and watch them anytime with the click of a button.


I look forward to better performance on the XL4. Crossing my fingers for a faster experience.


----------



## Nargg

I'm also looking forward to zippier performance. I picked up an Amazon Fire TV recently, and this little box puts all other TV boxes to shame! It's speed is amazing. I've also played a bit with a newer Samsung TV with a quad core processor in it (similar to the Fire TV processor). I hope the next box TiVo puts out has a similar processor. There's no need to put up with this lagging and slowness in today's electronic equipment IMHO.


----------



## Jackamus

Nargg said:


> I'm also looking forward to zippier performance. I picked up an Amazon Fire TV recently, and this little box puts all other TV boxes to shame! It's speed is amazing. I've also played a bit with a newer Samsung TV with a quad core processor in it (similar to the Fire TV processor). I hope the next box TiVo puts out has a similar processor. There's no need to put up with this lagging and slowness in today's electronic equipment IMHO.


I agree 110%.


----------



## chelman

Here is the email I received today.


----------



## Jackamus

chelman said:


> Here is the email I received today.


Yea, that's same one I received, but with my name. ha!

ps: I refuse to not buy apple products. ;-)


----------



## bareyb

Nargg said:


> I'm also looking forward to zippier performance. I picked up an Amazon Fire TV recently, and this little box puts all other TV boxes to shame! It's speed is amazing. I've also played a bit with a newer Samsung TV with a quad core processor in it (similar to the Fire TV processor). *I hope the next box TiVo puts out has a similar processor. *There's no need to put up with this lagging and slowness in today's electronic equipment IMHO.


I don't there's going to be a "next box".

As to the Summer update? The only feature I'm really interested in right now is Folders for different users (aka my Kids). Until they do that, I can't use a Roamio as a whole family DVR.


----------



## Jackamus

bareyb said:


> I don't there's going to be a "next box".
> 
> As to the Summer update? The only feature I'm really interested in right now is Folders for different users (aka my Kids). Until they do that, I can't use a Roamio as a whole family DVR.


Do you mean that you doubt there is going to be a next box? You think the roamio is going to be the last?


----------



## muzzymate

Forced a connection and now I'm Pending Restart. Installing an update now. Is 20.4.2 first wave already out? Guess I'll find out in about an hour.


----------



## Jackamus

muzzymate said:


> Forced a connection and now I'm Pending Restart. Installing an update now. Is 20.4.2 first wave already out? Guess I'll find out in about an hour.


Awesome! Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## dcline414

jay_winter said:


> Just wondering . . . why would anyone rush to get on a priority list for an update with no clue about what it updates? Has Tivo published a summary of the changes anywhere?


Since the last update things have been very slow and our premiere locks up and restarts frequently. Any chance that this update will improve performance or stability is well worth the risk of being an early adopter. It can't get much worse than it is now, so bring on the update!

We've had month-to-month Tivo service for nearly three years now, and this update will determine if we try for $99 lifetime or part ways with Tivo.


----------



## bareyb

Jackamus said:


> Do you mean that you doubt there is going to be a next box? You think the roamio is going to be the last?


That's what I've read on the Roamio Forum. As far as I know they are getting out of the Hardware business and want to focus on software.


----------



## dcline414

muzzymate said:


> Forced a connection and now I'm Pending Restart. Installing an update now. Is 20.4.2 first wave already out? Guess I'll find out in about an hour.


Sounds about rightI just signed up for priority update after getting the email about the update today. So if general release is coming that soon then priority has to be now or very soon.


----------



## muzzymate

Software Version: 20.4.2-01-2-746
Flash Player: mainline3/2014.02.22-1705
HD Menu Software Version: N/A

Huffington Post Live added under Apps & Games

Will post impressions later after its had time to recache

Edit: When browsing other TiVo DVRs on the network, the same categorization in My Shows occurs.


----------



## brentil

Rebooting mine now too after "pending reboot" update!


----------



## brentil

> Installing an update... This will take a few minutes.


TiVo, why you gotta lie to me like that baby...


----------



## JoeKustra

Is it an option or are categories mandatory?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Is it an option or are categories mandatory?


optional. 

i'm rebooting as i type...


----------



## muzzymate

brentil said:


> TiVo, why you gotta lie to me like that baby...


It was a pretty quick update considering the Premiere's menu is completely reskined. I like the new font choice (compared to the old Premiere version). Seems easier to read.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Sure hope they fix the bug where a duplicate recording is created if you try to change recording options of a show in a season pass/wishlist. This is annoying. Goes without saying that more speed is always welcome.


----------



## brentil

muzzymate said:


> It was a pretty quick update considering the Premiere's menu is completely reskined. I like the new font choice (compared to the old Premiere version). Seems easier to read.


I agree it went to the "take over an hour" screen but that was up less time than the previous couple of minutes screen. I've been up and running 24.2 for about 10 minutes now.

Once you've loaded the TiVo Central pages once so they cache this new interface is a lot faster and responsive than the older version.

Without having been to the My Shows tab yet everything there loads even faster showing the show details almost immediately, it didn't even feel like it was loading externally and was already cached.

Transitions between pages of shows in the My Shows are faster, no hesitation as it goes to load the next page. Same for being in a folder of shows.

Loading the details page is snappy too, loads right up.

I LOVE the new My Shows categories. I turned off Kids and Sports and moved Devices to the top so I can quickly get to my other TiVos. The Suggestions one takes and organizes everything it's recorded in folders now if it's grabbed multiple items of the same show. It's so useful.


----------



## jgametest

My TiVo was going really slow in the background loading Youtube and Kaboom. Thought that's some unusual lag time, so check network settings Tivo was at 99% installing. Which lead me to believe uh oh here we go again. Hopefully this is up before 9pm, wife has many recording ready to go and not happy Tivo decided to do this now.


----------



## shamilian

Zippier menus!


----------



## shamilian

jgametest said:


> My TiVo was going really slow in the background loading Youtube and Kaboom. Thought that's some unusual lag time, so check network settings Tivo was at 99% installing. Which lead me to believe uh oh here we go again. Hopefully this is up before 9pm, wife has many recording ready to go and not happy Tivo decided to do this now.


It stays on 99% for a while.
It will pend restart.
If you force a restart it take about 1/2 hour for the upgrade.

Otherwise will reboot and upgrade overnight.


----------



## dcline414

muzzymate said:


> Forced a connection and now I'm Pending Restart. Installing an update now. Is 20.4.2 first wave already out? Guess I'll find out in about an hour.


How do you force the update?

I selected connect now in the network menu and it went through all the steps from preparing to loading successfully, but then nothing about an update or restart after completing. I am restarting now just to see if that does anything.

I just signed up for priority update today, so hopefully I didn't miss out...


----------



## shamilian

dcline414 said:


> How do you force the update?
> 
> I selected connect now in the network menu and it went through all the steps from preparing to loading successfully, but then nothing about an update or restart after completing. I am restarting now just to see if that does anything.
> 
> I just signed up for priority update today, so hopefully I didn't miss out...


you probably missed the first round, try again tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama

initial observations - premiere's hdui now looks identical to roamio's - faster transitions, deeper and darker color, added hdui pages with the video window, and selections now fill with yellow instead of being outlined. no issues with vod, mlb, or youtube. 

i'm also noticing what appears to be lower resolution images on a few pages, and the font is not as prevalent (that means more info fits on a line, and that's good!), but no disappointment.


----------



## jgametest

IF I can I find an older version of KMTTG will see if that send webpage URL feature works any differently this came with a new version of Flash Player from what I have been told. It does load all the functions much faster, but have yet to try the apps to check on load times such as Netflix, HuluPlus and Youtube. Will check on this later.


----------



## dcline414

shamilian said:


> you probably missed the first round, try again tomorrow.


Any other option to force the update? If it's available there has to be a way to get it...

I know patience is a virtue, but I'm not very good at it!


----------



## changk

My upgrade commentary, for anyone who cares. Premiere XL 4. I added my TSN to the priority list sometime last week.

It took 25 minutes from the time I forced a connection through KMTTG, to when the TiVo's status changed to Pending Restart.
Rebooting the TiVo, it took only 19 minutes for it to get the update installed and back to the TiVo Central.

Before:
Version 20.4.1-01-2-758
Flash Player Version: quattro-2-8/2014.01.21-1553
HD Menu Software Version: b-iris-quattro-2-8/2014.02.26-1126

After:
Version 20.4.2-01-2-758
Flash Player Version: mainline3/2014.02.22-1705
HD Menu Software Version: N/A

I'll do some speed tests later this evening. Later this week I'll try watching a series YouTube videos through TiVo to see if this release fixed the freezing issue with it.


----------



## jgametest

After this new update change. I found this response very interesting when using an older version of KMTTG just for curious reasons. I was bounced back this: RPC error response: Not allowed.

This occurred when I tried to send www.bing.com using the WEB box which was dropped in feature updates of the app. Guess Tivo and Opera made a decision to kick us out.


----------



## ciscokid

Cripes! They better fix the Roamio HDMI handshake problem with Sony and Samsung tv's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nooneuknow

ciscokid said:


> Cripes! They better fix the Roamio HDMI handshake problem with Sony and Samsung tv's!!!!!!!!!


They seem to have done so for me. So, your chances are looking good.

I rarely, if ever at all, have said this: My initial assessment of this update is :up: :up: :up:

P.S. You posted in the Premiere thread, in case you didn't notice. Last I saw anything from you, you were a Roamio basic owner.

Roamio thread is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=518728


----------



## Robcameron

nooneuknow said:


> They seem to have done so for me. So, your chances are looking good.
> 
> I rarely, if ever at all, have said this: My initial assessment of this update is :up: :up: :up:


Have to agree with you, I was looking at upgrading to a Roamio a few days ago for my XL4 and now think I'll keep my XL4 with the new GUI. 
Anyone been able to compare speeds between Roamio t& Premier XL4 now that they have the same GUI?

A big improvement and finally caught up with a box I used in the uk - Sky+ which had the same view approach as categories, was the main thing I missed having switched to Tivo when moved to the US.

Hopefully, we'll see Amazon prime streaming next and updated apps for Netflix and Amazon that look and feel like the rest of the GUI.


----------



## brentil

dcline414 said:


> Any other option to force the update? If it's available there has to be a way to get it...
> 
> I know patience is a virtue, but I'm not very good at it!


If you didn't enter you data in time it's not in the allowed list on TiVo's side so no matter how many updates you do it wont get it. If the window to add new TSNs isn't closed the system might update tomorrow and let you in, or it might take a week, or if it's closed you're waiting till everyone else.


----------



## nooneuknow

brentil said:


> If you didn't enter you data in time it's not in the allowed list on TiVo's side so no matter how many updates you do it wont get it. If the window to add new TSNs isn't closed the system might update tomorrow and let you in, or it might take a week, or if it's closed you're waiting till everyone else.


TTBOMK/AFAIK, once the first roll starts, the priority list is done, and even if you can put your TSN in, it won't get it to anybody any faster, nor will hammering TiVo with manual service connections force it to happen any faster than a few hours between when your unit's TSN comes up, and the next scheduled connection (schedule is 2x/day).


----------



## dcline414

nooneuknow said:


> TTBOMK/AFAIK, once the first roll starts, the priority list is done, and even if you can put your TSN in, it won't get it to anybody any faster


Too bad it appears to be impossible to know what the cutoff time was. I entered my TSN at around 3pm EDT today, before the first reports of the update rolling out, but it appears we were not included.

I am trying kickstart 51 and 56 to see if that does anything. It seems like the update downloads when I force a connection (spends about 5 minutes downloading and 10-15 minutes loading) but then doesn't install or prompt for a reboot.



nooneuknow said:


> nor will hammering TiVo with manual service connections force it to happen any faster


Well hammering sounds productive-I'd like to think that repeatedly forcing connections will eventually wear the server down and it will give up its new software.


----------



## nooneuknow

dcline414 said:


> Too bad it appears to be impossible to know what the cutoff time was. I entered my TSN at around 3pm EDT today, before the first reports of the update rolling out, but it appears we were not included.
> 
> I am trying kickstart 51 and 56 to see if that does anything. It seems like the update downloads when I force a connection (spends about 5 minutes downloading and 10-15 minutes loading) but then doesn't install or prompt for a reboot.
> 
> Well hammering sounds productiveI'd like to think that repeatedly forcing connections will eventually wear the server down and it will give up its new software.


Kickstart 51 and 56 are retired. They may still act like they do something on older TiVos, but don't. You do run a risk of borking-up your TiVo trying to brute-force update (which doesn't work). When the update has actually downloaded, the final stage status of the connection screen will say "pending restart", which can then be done manually, or will happen at 2 AM if nothing is recording between 2-4AM.


----------



## dcline414

nooneuknow said:


> When the update has actually downloaded, the final stage status of the connection screen will say "pending restart", which can then be done manually, or will happen at 2 AM if nothing is recording between 2-4AM.


Hmm... so what does it do if there is a program scheduled to record every day at 3am?


----------



## dcline414

nooneuknow said:


> Kickstart 51 and 56 are retired. They may still act like they do something on older TiVos, but don't.


Also, thanks for this bit of infohadn't seen that anywhere before.


----------



## nooneuknow

dcline414 said:


> Hmm... so what does it do if there is a program scheduled to record every day at 3am?


It just waits until it is done recording, and there is a 2 hour window available when nothing is recording, or going to, then does it at that time, rather than 2AM on the dot.


----------



## replaytv

Jackamus said:


> Really? You've got to find better things to do than argue over a word. Ugggg


There are a bunch of people on here that will argue to no end on definitions of words and all kinds of other silly stuff. I just put them on ignore so I don't have to listen to their BS anymore.



replaytv said:


> I will have to hook a unsubbed Premier up and test it. Odd that they would change that back to how it was before.


I connected a HD TiVo without a sub and it updated, but the manual recording doesn't work. Not really surprised, but I thought it might work because on my evaluation lifetime Premiere now has manual recording even without a current TV guide info.


----------



## dcline414

nooneuknow said:


> It just waits until it is done recording, and there is a 2 hour window available when nothing is recording, or going to, then does it at that time, rather than 2AM on the dot.


InterestingI think there may never be a 2 hour inactive window on our Tivo.

I have the Today show set to record every day, so that has the DVR recording from 7am to around 11am, but because they reair it overnight it records at 3am too. I also have a daily 1am recording (late night) and have my local news recording daily at 5am. Then my wife has all her afternoon talk shows and prime time stuff, so I wonder if an update would ever auto-install for us.

The last time we got an update it installed during a reboot due to a crash.


----------



## nooneuknow

dcline414 said:


> InterestingI think there may never be a 2 hour inactive window on our Tivo.
> 
> I have the Today show set to record every day, so that has the DVR recording from 7am to around 11am, but because they reair it overnight it records at 3am too. I also have a daily 1am recording (late night) and have my local news recording daily at 5am. Then my wife has all her afternoon talk shows and prime time stuff, so I wonder if an update would ever auto-install for us.
> 
> The last time we got an update it installed during a reboot due to a crash.


One it is at pending restart, I'd find a recording you can manage to live with possibly not recording all of, and manually menu reboot after the program before that slot finishes.

Tivos that are that busy tend to crash after a while, and I'd expect that to happen again, if you don't just manually do it. The update should finish within an hour from the reboot, but I can't guarantee that. If it takes longer, you'll miss the beginning portion of the next scheduled recording, which will still start recording as soon as it has booted far enough to lock in the tuner.


----------



## bd177

During the day today i got an email from Tivo detailing the coming changes. I had kmttg open so i initiated a 'Network Connect' and then forgot about it. I then checked about 30 minutes ago and I was 'pending reset'.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Update 20.4.2 did not bring back the overlapping recordings feature using only one tuner.


----------



## muzzymate

The category database doesn't seem to be perfect. Doesn't put my daughter's "Care Bears: Welcome to Care-a-Lot" show in the Kids section. Overall, very happy with this update! Makes the Premiere really shine 4 years after release. Can't say that about many consumer electronics (though it needed a lot of optimization over those 4 years). 

Now onto a unified My Shows list across all TiVos on the network! That was the first thing my wife asked about when I was showing her the new categories feature.


----------



## jrtroo

muzzymate said:


> Now onto a unified My Shows list across all TiVos on the network! That was the first thing my wife asked about when I was showing her the new categories feature.


I would not expect tivo to ever do this- roamio handles for the most part.


----------



## brentil

muzzymate said:


> The category database doesn't seem to be perfect. Doesn't put my daughter's "Care Bears: Welcome to Care-a-Lot" show in the Kids section. Overall, very happy with this update! Makes the Premiere really shine 4 years after release. Can't say that about many consumer electronics (though it needed a lot of optimization over those 4 years).
> 
> Now onto a unified My Shows list across all TiVos on the network! That was the first thing my wife asked about when I was showing her the new categories feature.


The list building comes from the TV guide data so if the channel provided doesn't tag it as a kids show it doesn't get organized like that as it's not TiVo's data.

I moved the "Devices" list to the top which I find makes accessing other TiVos very easy now compared to before.


----------



## Jackamus

So far, so good.


----------



## WOODMO

bareyb said:


> That's what I've read on the Roamio Forum. As far as I know they are getting out of the Hardware business and want to focus on software.




What would be our alternative then to cable DVRs? I could never go back to that terrible experience.

On topic, I hope this updates for me soon.


----------



## dcline414

shamilian said:


> you probably missed the first round, try again tomorrow.


Alas, 'tis true... Sunday was apparently the cutoff, straight from the source:


----------



## tatergator1

+1 to the "snappiness". I used to think the Premiere HDUI speed wasn't that bad, until I got a Roamio. Still not the same as the Roamio, but the performance is now tolerable after being spoiled by the Roamio.

It only took a little over 4 years, but Tivo figured out how to optimize the HDUI to run on the under-powered Premiere hardware. This is what the Premiere should have been from the beginning. Still not the same as the Roamio, but the performance is now tolerable.


----------



## JWhites

I just got the email today about the update and I'm quite excited!


----------



## JWhites

So will this update finally fix the damn issue with the program description being truncated down to three lines with the ellipsis?


----------



## cwoody222

Made a call yesterday evening and it had a Pending Restart but due to recordings I just let it do it's thing overnight.

Played around a bit this morning. So far, so good. Slick new look and the responsiveness seems a bit better. Not "Whoa! That's fast!" but noticeable, I guess.


----------



## CrispyCritter

WOODMO said:


> What would be our alternative then to cable DVRs? I could never go back to that terrible experience.


There's no indication that retail TiVos will disappear. Tivo ideally would like for them to be manufactured by someone else (as early TiVos were - all of the Series 1 and some of the Series 2 were non-TiVo), but the retail channel is still valuable to TiVo.


----------



## chiguy50

bareyb said:


> I don't there's going to be a "next box".





bareyb said:


> That's what I've read on the Roamio Forum. As far as I know they are getting out of the Hardware business and want to focus on software.





WOODMO said:


> What would be our alternative then to cable DVRs? I could never go back to that terrible experience.


I believe, to paraphrase Mark Twain, the demise of TiVo's hardware production has been greatly exaggerated. For context, see the ArsTechnica interview with TiVo VP of Corporate Communications Steve Wymer in January of this year, which contains the following exchange:

*Ars: Is TiVo exiting the hardware business?

Wymer: Emphatically, no.*


----------



## Bierboy

tatergator1 said:


> ...It only took a little over 4 years, but Tivo figured out how to optimize the HDUI to run on the under-powered Premiere hardware. This is what the Premiere should have been from the beginning. Still not the same as the Roamio, but the performance is now tolerable.


That's all I would say it is now -- tolerable. Those in this thread who say it's now "snappy" are hallucinating....certainly it's better. Snappy it is not....


----------



## Bierboy

JWhites said:


> So will this update finally fix the damn issue with the program description being truncated down to three lines with the ellipsis?


It appears it has (in most cases), but it's at the expense of a font now that is more difficult to read in my opinion. Hopefully all it will take is some getting used to....


----------



## JWhites

ciscokid said:


> Cripes! They better fix the Roamio HDMI handshake problem with Sony and Samsung tv's!!!!!!!!!


What do you mean? Has there been a problem? I'm using a Sony and haven't had any problems all these years.


----------



## JWhites

Bierboy said:


> It appears it has (in most cases), but it's at the expense of a font now that is more difficult to read in my opinion. Hopefully all it will take is some getting used to....


Oh thank God. I've been waiting for this for what feels like years.


----------



## muzzymate

jrtroo said:


> I would not expect tivo to ever do this- roamio handles for the most part.


Agreed. I feel the only way I'll ever get a unified playlist is by upgrading my 2 Premiere setup to a Roamio and Mini. That feature isn't worth the minimum $300 hardware upgrade cost to me though.


----------



## Bierboy

JWhites said:


> Oh thank God. I've been waiting for this for what feels like years.


I'm watching the World Cup match between Germany and Brazil and the program description goes into the fourth line but it's still cut short there with the ellipsis.


----------



## JWhites

Bierboy said:


> I'm watching the World Cup match between Germany and Brazil and the program description goes into the fourth line but it's still cut short there with the ellipsis.


Well at least it's not being cut off on the third line. On my screen by just going to the show then hitting info while running on 20.4.1 it says

"First Semifinal: Brazil vs. Germany" With eight World Cup trophies between them, Brazil and Germany are two giants of the sport. Now, they face each other in a highly-anticipated semifinal... (HD)

Also, if I hit the guide then info, it says

"First Semifinal: Brazil vs. Germany" 
(3:00pm - 6:00pm) With eight World Cup trophies between them, Brazil and Germany are two giants of the sport. Now, they face each other in a highly-anticipated semifinal match. From Governador Magalhaes Pinto Stadium in Belo Horiz... (HD)

Also, if I record the program then go to My Shows and hit Select then hit info it says

"First Semifinal: Brazil vs. Germany" With eight World Cup trophies between them, Brazil and Germany are two giants of the sport. Now, they face each other in a highly-anticipated semifinal match. From Governador Magalhaes Pinto Stadium in Belo Horizonte, Brazil.

So any improvement is good in my eyes.


----------



## shamilian

shamilian said:


> Zippier menus!


It comes with a price,
My first random (or not random ) reboot while no recordings 
and watching a recording.

Not a good start.

The program I was watching was the last in a full group,
At 6:00 a new program was to start recording in that group.
When the TiVo rebooted I found my program in the deleted folder and a new program recording.

Is there a bug that if I am watching a program and TiVo decides to delete it it causes the TiVo to reboot?


----------



## JWhites

Anyone know when the update is going to start rolling out? I'm on the priority update list but still nothing.


----------



## weaver

My 4x3 shows were stretched. I checked the menu and verified panel mode was still selected. Cycling through the options in a 4x3 show using the zoom button brought back the panel mode. It has worked OK since.


----------



## shamilian

JWhites said:


> Anyone know when the update is going to start rolling out? I'm on the priority update list but still nothing.


Usually between 4:00 and 5:00pm pacific time.

You should force a service call after that time.
You will know you got it if loading gets stuck at 99% for a while.


----------



## JolDC

Hopefully an aberration, but first day with the upgrade and just had my first serious bout of "Channel Not Available" errors after months of smooth sailing (after getting Comcast to give me firmware 1.5.3 1101).


----------



## Bierboy

JWhites said:


> Anyone know when the update is going to start rolling out? I'm on the priority update list but still nothing.


It's been rolling out since yesterday afternoon. I was on the priority list and received it yesterday....


----------



## dcline414

JWhites said:


> Anyone know when the update is going to start rolling out? I'm on the priority update list but still nothing.


If you were on the priority list by 2 days ago then Margret's twitter response (posted upthread) should apply to you too, so I would email her. Hopefully you didn't sign up yesterday and miss the boat with me!



shamilian said:


> You will know you got it if loading gets stuck at 99% for a while.


Since the update started rolling out yesterday, mine has been doing that every time I force an update, with loading taking 10-15 minutes and sitting at 99% for a large portion of the time. But no prompt for restart, and no update after manually restarting.

I think it may download and load the update before checking the TSN to see if it should activate. Just my theory.


----------



## gigaguy

Ah, see what I miss if I go away from the forum. Increased speed on my Premieres is my only complaint on my life-timed Premieres. I guess I just gotta wait, but I've only had these turtle-Tivos for less than a year I guess.


----------



## Cheezmo

My only complaint so far is that "News" programs also show up under "TV Series". Since I record the nightly news every day, it clutters up what should just be TV Series. It obviously knows they are news programs as they show up in that category too. (I'm talking NBC national news at 5:30, local news at 6, etc.). I don't think those should count as a "TV Series".


----------



## JWhites

dcline414 said:


> If you were on the priority list by 2 days ago then Margret's twitter response (posted upthread) should apply to you too, so I would email her. Hopefully you didn't sign up yesterday and miss the boat with me!
> 
> Since the update started rolling out yesterday, mine has been doing that every time I force an update, with loading taking 10-15 minutes and sitting at 99% for a large portion of the time. But no prompt for restart, and no update after manually restarting.
> 
> I think it may download and load the update before checking the TSN to see if it should activate. Just my theory.


I'm very impatient and want my update. Why would you have missed the boat, TiVo should be pushing this update to as many customers as they can in as short a time as they can if this update is truly as "hail Mary" as all the reports seem to imply.


----------



## JWhites

I've found, strangely enough that my 5 year old 320GB Premiere running the stock Western Digital hard drive seems to be more responsive when playing with the menus then the 1 year old 500GB Premiere running on the stock Seagate hard drive and the 1 year old 500GB Premiere 4 running on the stock Western Digital hard drive. All running 20.4.1. Can't wait to see what this 20.4.2 update does to this.


----------



## dcline414

JWhites said:


> I'm very impatient and want my update. Why would you have missed the boat, TiVo should be pushing this update to as many customers as they can in as short a time as they can if this update is truly as "hail Mary" as all the reports seem to imply.


Hail Mary? I haven't heard that anywhere, just that it improves performance.

I think general release starts next week, based on the announcement email yesterday.


----------



## changk

weaver said:


> My 4x3 shows were stretched. I checked the menu and verified panel mode was still selected. Cycling through the options in a 4x3 show using the zoom button brought back the panel mode. It has worked OK since.


The same thing happen to me, on the first 4x3 show I watched after the upgrade. I thought I had just pressed the wrong button on the remote when cycling through Live TV earlier; perhaps I didn't. Cycling through the Zoom options, back to Panel, fixed it.


----------



## dcline414

Actually, I just attempted to force a connection and discovered that my last sync around 5:30 EDT had downloaded the update.










Not sure if this is a second wave of priority or the start of general release... I'm just glad to finally get it after all the minutes of waiting since rollout began yesterday!


----------



## NorthAlabama

weaver said:


> My 4x3 shows were stretched.




changk said:


> The same thing happen to me, on the first 4x3 show I watched after the upgrade.


same here. i use zoom for a show that is both pillar and letter boxed, and after the update i had a stretched letter box. cycling through back to zoom corrected for me, and i was waiting to see if it happened again. this was also reported in the roamio 20.4.2 thread.


----------



## JWhites

Is it true the more times someone forces a connection the further they get pushed to the back of the line?


----------



## Einselen

Got the update last night. Just turned on my TiVo to see the new menu and message telling me about the update. I do like the partially watched tab as that will help me clear up TiVo space as I can go to those shows I started but forgot to finish.


----------



## dcline414

JWhites said:


> Is it true the more times someone forces a connection the further they get pushed to the back of the line?


Can't be, unless everyone already has it... I forced a connection about a dozen times last night, then at least a half dozen more this morning, but got the update in a regularly scheduled connection this afternoon.

Just rebooted and it is much more polished and definitely at least a little bit faster. Better late than never!


----------



## CoxInPHX

weaver said:


> My 4x3 shows were stretched. I checked the menu and verified panel mode was still selected. Cycling through the options in a 4x3 show using the zoom button brought back the panel mode. It has worked OK since.


*This is definitely a bug.*

Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
The Video is now stretched even though the display says Panel
Press Zoom 4Xs to reset to actual Panel


----------



## dcline414

CoxInPHX said:


> Set the channel to and SD 4:3 program


Where do you find one of those? I only have OTA, but all the channels seem to be broadcasted in 16:9 even if the program is 4:3. Does this bug not affect non-cable users?


----------



## CoxInPHX

dcline414 said:


> Where do you find one of those? I only have OTA, but all the channels seem to be broadcasted in 16:9 even if the program is 4:3. Does this bug not affect non-cable users?


What about SD sub-channels like MeTV, Antenna TV, ThisTV, etc.


----------



## dcline414

With regard to Netflix, the launch time seems about the same (30 seconds to get to the profile select screen), but the app performance is significantly better! Also, when a program is launched it is instantly at 1080p, without the several second delay that there used to be.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm having the same aspect ratio bug problem here, too....annoying.


----------



## dcline414

CoxInPHX said:


> What about SD sub-channels like MeTV, Antenna TV, ThisTV, etc.


Most seem to be 5.1 HD, but I was able to find one that isn't and experienced the stretched picture on panel setting. I scrolled through the aspect options and when it got back to panel it was back to normal.

Edit: Found another 4:3 channel, but the panel aspect was correct, and it stays correct on both channels when flipping to HD and back.

So it appears this is a one-time fix-not so bad really.


----------



## CoxInPHX

dcline414 said:


> Most seem to be 5.1 HD, but I was able to find one that isn't and experienced the stretched picture on panel setting. I scrolled through the aspect options and when it got back to panel it was back to normal.
> 
> Edit: Found another 4:3 channel, but the panel aspect was correct, and it stays correct on both channels when flipping to HD and back.
> 
> *So it appears this is a one-time fix*-not so bad really.


No, it will default back to Full, you can force the bug by pressing ThumbsDown-ThumbsUp-Play-Play while in TiVo Central


----------



## jgametest

Am I to assume after the rollout completes additional apps are to be released or is this a strong rumor floating?


----------



## jrtroo

Assume what you want, there has been no promise of this.

Rumor was around a new Amazon app, not much else.


----------



## NorthAlabama

CoxInPHX said:


> No, it will default back to Full, you can force the bug by pressing ThumbsDown-ThumbsUp-Play-Play while in TiVo Central


same here. my hdui was not entirely stable last night confused, reset itself, back to stretched on 4:3. once you select your choice, it will stay until the next reset.


----------



## Bierboy

I just e-mailed Margret about this bug and also posted on her Twitter feed...


----------



## wmcbrine

CoxInPHX said:


> No, it will default back to Full, you can force the bug by pressing ThumbsDown-ThumbsUp-Play-Play while in TiVo Central


Well, that resets the HDUI. I assume a reboot would have the same effect. But does it revert for anything less?


----------



## JWhites

Just got off the phone with TiVo Tech support and found out that this update also fixed the heartbleed bug that was going around a few months ago (just for the sake of fixing it he said) as well as adding something called "embedded Switched Digital Video" support which I'm guessing that those external adapters won't be needed soon. I'd love to find out more about it but I was told it was more of an engineering question and we all know how difficult it is to get in touch with them.


----------



## lessd

dcline414 said:


> With regard to Netflix, the launch time seems about the same (30 seconds to get to the profile select screen), but the app performance is significantly better! Also, when a program is launched it is instantly at 1080p, without the several second delay that there used to be.


When starting a movie on Netflix hit the TiVo info button and you will get a lot of Netflix information on the left upper part of your screen inc. if you are getting Netflix super HD. (This was also true before the update)


----------



## Bierboy

dcline414 said:


> With regard to Netflix, the launch time seems about the same (30 seconds to get to the profile select screen), but the app performance is significantly better! Also, when a program is launched it is instantly at 1080p, without the several second delay that there used to be.


Not true...certainly depends on your internet speed. I'm still seeing initial quality at 480i before it gets up to 1080p or super HD. And I'm on a medium tier high speed connection (50 DL and 5 UL).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> That's all I would say it is now -- tolerable. Those in this thread who say it's now "snappy" are hallucinating....certainly it's better. Snappy it is not....


i waited about a day to comment on any speed improvments to let the update settle. it's a big improvement for my pxl, but i guess "snappy" is a relative term that's perceived differently by each user. maybe the number of tuners or individual networking is affecting the performance for different users?

overall, i'd say greatly improved performance for me, much better than "tolerable", and a lot better than expected. :up:


----------



## JWhites

Update hit my boxes and I literally wept at the beauty. Words cannot express how pleased I am.


----------



## JWhites

NorthAlabama said:


> i waited about a day to comment on any speed improvments to let the update settle. it's a big improvement for my pxl, but i guess "snappy" is a relative term that's perceived differently by each user. maybe the number of tuners or individual networking is affecting the performance for different users?
> 
> overall, i'd say greatly improved performance for me, much better than "tolerable", and a lot better than expected. :up:


I've mentioned this before, on the 20.4.2 software my 5 year old 320GB Premiere has always seemed "snappier" then my 1 year old 500GB Premiere 4 and my 1 year old 500GB Premiere. All on the same network, same cablecards. Could just be the hard drive or software cache?


----------



## L David Matheny

JWhites said:


> Update hit my boxes and I literally wept at the beauty. Words cannot express how pleased I am.


Oh, come on! Now you're just trying to make those of us who didn't sign up for the priority list feel bad.


----------



## dcline414

Bierboy said:


> Not true...certainly depends on your internet speed. I'm still seeing initial quality at 480i before it gets up to 1080p or super HD. And I'm on a medium tier high speed connection (50 DL and 5 UL).


This is interesting-we only have 30 Mbps down.

Prior to the update our premier behaved exactly as you describe, and the tivo or receiver would drop a few frames with each quality change. This made the first 30 seconds or so of every title pretty painful to watch. Since the update it appears to be in HD from the first second (confirmed via receiver that video is 1080p by 5 seconds in) and no more frames dropping.

Also, when scrolling through the menus before the update, there would be over a one second delay with each button press, and images would be slow to load once the screen finally responded to a previous button press. Now everything is instantaneous-so I can actually browse on the tivo rather than browsing on another device and cueing titles for easier playback on tivo.

Odd that the performance improvement we've seen wouldn't be similar for everyone else too.


----------



## weaver

weaver said:


> My 4x3 shows were stretched. I checked the menu and verified panel mode was still selected. Cycling through the options in a 4x3 show using the zoom button brought back the panel mode. It has worked OK since.


Update: 4x3 was stretched again today.


----------



## dcline414

weaver said:


> Update: 4x3 was stretched again today.


Same here.

Would be an issue, except since I first got HD in 2004 I have refused to watch anything in SD on principle.


----------



## leeherman

Checked my Premier XL4 around an hour ago and saw "pending restart". I manually restarted and was up and running within a half hour.

The HD menus are much quicker, and so far I like the new look and feel.

Well done, Tivo!

LH


----------



## Thunderclap

I signed up for the priority update yesterday and got it this afternoon. I like the look of the Roamio UI but I'm in the camp that doesn't think the speed is that much of an improvement. I'd say slight improvement if anything. 

That said I do like some of the new features such as the grouping in My Shows. That's nice. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigaguy

I'm trying to be patient... but I forced a reconnect yesterday and it d'loaded a file for about 20 min, then I restarted it but nothing new. 
I know someone said the deadline had passed to sign up but I went and put in my # and got nothing to say it was too late to sign up. . Just waiting...
Menu slowness is the only downside on both my lifetime Premieres.


----------



## NorthAlabama

dcline414 said:


> Would be an issue, except since I first got HD in 2004 I have refused to watch anything in SD on principle.


same for me since 2005, except for one show on one channel not offered in hd. the show only airs a few weeks each year, so no it's no big deal.


----------



## JWhites

L David Matheny said:


> Oh, come on! Now you're just trying to make those of us who didn't sign up for the priority list feel bad.





gigaguy said:


> I'm trying to be patient... but I forced a reconnect yesterday and it d'loaded a file for about 20 min, then I restarted it but nothing new.
> I know someone said the deadline had passed to sign up but I went and put in my # and got nothing to say it was too late to sign up. . Just waiting...
> Menu slowness is the only downside on both my lifetime Premieres.


I'm really not. Man I didn't even think it would come across like that.  It's coming for you guys next week starting the 14th of July. There's still time to sign up for the priority list. I signed up yesterday and got it today. TiVo tech support said that the priority list is still up and will be pushing out the priority update between now and the 13th so if you sign up now you should get it sooner.


----------



## JWhites

dcline414 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Would be an issue, except since I first got HD in 2004 I have refused to watch anything in SD on principle.


Damn right! Wish more people shared our view! :up:


----------



## JWhites

NorthAlabama said:


> same for me since 2005, except for one show on one channel not offered in hd. the show only airs a few weeks each year, so no it's no big deal.


For me the two channels are OWN and TVLand.


----------



## 2trill4925

So I guess there's no more access to Netflix through the SD Menus.....


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> *This is definitely a bug.*
> 
> Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
> Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
> The Video is now stretched even though the display says Panel
> Press Zoom 4Xs to reset to actual Panel





CoxInPHX said:


> No, it will default back to Full, you can force the bug by pressing ThumbsDown-ThumbsUp-Play-Play while in TiVo Central





wmcbrine said:


> Well, that resets the HDUI. I assume a reboot would have the same effect. But does it revert for anything less?





NorthAlabama said:


> same for me since 2005, except for one show on one channel not offered in hd. the show only airs a few weeks each year, so no it's no big deal.


I was just moving through the Menus and the Roamio Pro randomly reset the HDUI.

This evening I checked my Premiere and the SD channels were Zoomed again, even though the display said Panel, so it also had defaulted back to Zoomed with no interaction on my part.

This Incorrect Aspect Ratio is also affecting Netflix.

If the Aspect Ratio is not correctly set to Panel before entering Netflix, then any Netflix SD content is either Full or Zoomed depending on what the setting was prior to launching Netflix. I vaguely remember this happening with a SW version before, maybe a year ago, but that could have been an NDA thing, I can't remember for sure.

You can test with "Everybody Loves Raymond" S01E01


----------



## jrtroo

CoxInPHX said:


> If the Aspect Ratio is not correctly set to Panel before entering Netflix, then any Netflix SD content is either Full or Zoomed depending on what the setting was prior to launching Netflix.


Netflix has always kept whatever aspect setting the Tivo was using prior to the launch of netflix. Nothing new with that except the changing ratio issue is causing folks to see that happen more frequently.


----------



## JWhites

jrtroo said:


> Netflix has always kept whatever aspect setting the Tivo was using prior to the launch of netflix. Nothing new with that except the changing ration issue is causing folks to see that happen more frequently.


Now that I think about it, you're right.


----------



## AgentSmith

I'm extremely pleased with the update. It looks gorgeous and modern. Amazing what the font and color change does for the UI. Performance on my XL4 is fantastic, the fastest and most responsive any TiVo I've ever owned has been. Even the speed of the Xfinity and Netflix apps seems to have improved. I'm impressed as heck!


----------



## tivoboy

Update is nice, faster that's always good. 
Anyone know if there is a way to turn off a couple of the features like

can one somehow get RID of the list to the right of My Shows.. the new list?

Also, when making a new recording of a show that one MAY already have in the My Shows list, the first option is now "watch what you have in queue" instead of record this episode, so the click click click would actually take one to watching a show instead of recording something.


----------



## Cheezmo

I don't know what people are calling "snappy", but from watching live TV and pressing the "List" button, it can take a full 5 seconds before my recorded shows list finishes displaying.

I hardly call that snappy, but it may well be an improvement.


----------



## lpwcomp

tivoboy said:


> can one somehow get RID of the list to the right of My Shows.. the new list?


There is supposed to be a way. I don't remember how and the youtube video seems to be gone andI haven't gotten the update yet. I suggest you root around in the settings.


----------



## tatergator1

tivoboy said:


> Update is nice, faster that's always good.
> Anyone know if there is a way to turn off a couple of the features like
> 
> can one somehow get RID of the list to the right of My Shows.. the new list?
> 
> Also, when making a new recording of a show that one MAY already have in the My Shows list, the first option is now "watch what you have in queue" instead of record this episode, so the click click click would actually take one to watching a show instead of recording something.


Don't remember the exact steps, but yes, you can go back to the old style My Shows. Hit the "A" button. In the the box that comes up, select the last item, "Show Categories". I'm pretty sure the option to disable it is in there.


----------



## Bierboy

Cheezmo said:


> I don't know what people are calling "snappy", but from watching live TV and pressing the "List" button, it can take a full 5 seconds before my recorded shows list finishes displaying.
> 
> I hardly call that snappy, but it may well be an improvement.


This seems to be quite variable; I'm on the record as saying "snappy" certainly isn't what I would call this. Improved, yes. Snappy, no....


----------



## andyf

tivoboy said:


> Update is nice, faster that's always good.
> Anyone know if there is a way to turn off a couple of the features like
> 
> can one somehow get RID of the list to the right of My Shows.. the new list?
> 
> Also, when making a new recording of a show that one MAY already have in the My Shows list, the first option is now "watch what you have in queue" instead of record this episode, so the click click click would actually take one to watching a show instead of recording something.


While in My Shows press "A" for options. Change categories to "Hide".


----------



## nooneuknow

tivoboy said:


> Also, when making a new recording of a show that one MAY already have in the My Shows list, the first option is now "watch what you have in queue" instead of record this episode, so the click click click would actually take one to watching a show instead of recording something.


The way I'm seeing this on a Roamio, is when in the guide, and picking a future (or currently buffering live) 1st airing of something (or even a repeat of a different episode number), the record button gives a menu that could mislead somebody to think they already have it in My Shows.

All it takes is to have a recording of the same program name existing in My Shows (or a pre-existing TDL entry with these same parameters). If none exist, you might not see this.

This is especially noticeable when recording the first airing of a news slot (like on CNN), where the program has the same name, the data is generic, and doesn't use episodes, but may sometimes use the NEW tag (which seems to make no difference).

This is something I consider likely to anger people who "trust" the TiVo to know what it is doing, the first time it happens, and they miss an episode of something that won't re-air soon, or won't ever, leaving the only option left to pay for a rental or purchase of that episode (when Hulu doesn't have it).

Once past being "fooled" once (shame on TiVo), missing this possibility in the future may be considered by some as a "fool me twice, shame on me" scenario. I don't feel it would be right to call this a true "fault of the user", even once aware of the issue existing.

I'm sure somebody will come up with some convoluted argument that this is a feature that is operating properly and as-intended.


----------



## gigaguy

Got the update overnight. Not immediately that excited, but it's good to see Tivo trying to improve the Premiere even tho you know they want to sell Roamios. It seems a little faster and hopefully will be at a consistent speed.
The variable speed of the old UI made the slow days even more noticeable.


----------



## Dan203

I saw they specifically mentioned the speed in the email. I no longer have Premiere units but I'm curious if the speed actually improved.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dan203 said:


> I saw they specifically mentioned the speed in the email. I no longer have Premiere units but I'm curious if the speed actually improved.


yes, greatly improved (not to roamio levels).

i've noticed a much faster response time when using the remote to navigate and execute commands within the hdui menus. the menus respond and populate more quickly, and using "jump" commands like "page up/down" and "end/top of list" are much more responsive.


----------



## Dan203

Cool. I gave my sister my XL4 so she'll appreciate the bump. I'll put her on the priority list.


----------



## Bierboy

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, greatly improved (not to roamio levels).
> 
> i've noticed a much faster response time when using the remote to navigate and execute commands within the hdui menus. the menus respond and populate more quickly, and using "jump" commands like "page up/down" and "end/top of list" are much more responsive.


I'm still in the camp that insists they've improved, but not "greatly" or to "snappy" levels. Yes, improved....no, not snappy. But I like most everything about it. I did eliminate the third column in My Show...no need for it.


----------



## Player01

Anyone having an issue with their external drives since getting the update?

I came home to find an "External Storage Missing" screen. I'm assuming this was after the update forced a reboot since there is no evidence of my power going out today. I've restarted multiple times but it keeps failing to recognize my external hard drive. I definitely don't want to lose all of my recordings.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jrtroo

Normal things, reboot, new cables, test drive in pc.


----------



## Player01

jrtroo said:


> Normal things, reboot, new cables, test drive in pc.


Yeah, I've been rebooting constantly. Have to see if I have another cable around somewhere.

Tivo support says they don't see that I downloaded the update so that may not even be the issue. Though I don't know why my box would reboot otherwise...

Their best suggestion so far is to "reverse the cable". SMH


----------



## Thunderclap

Bierboy said:


> I'm still in the camp that insists they've improved, but not "greatly" or to "snappy" levels. Yes, improved....no, not snappy. But I like most everything about it. I did eliminate the third column in My Show...no need for it.


+1

I've left the third column since turning it off didn't seem to improve the response. And, having kids, I like having that kids stiff separate. It's nice for organizational purposes.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcline414

Bierboy said:


> I'm still in the camp that insists they've improved, but not "greatly" or to "snappy" levels. Yes, improved....no, not snappy. But I like most everything about it. I did eliminate the third column in My Show...no need for it.


I use a Harmony Ultimate remote to control everything, and frequently it will send a series of commands to perform a task. Prior to the update the response time was delayed enough that sometimes I wondered if I failed to execute the command on the touchscreen remote. Usually it was just the Tivo "waking up" and a few seconds later the screen would flash through a series of menus faster than would have been possible without the backlog of commands.

Biggest difference since the update is that this hasn't happened yet. Sometimes there is still a lag (I definitely wouldn't call it snappy), but not so bad that you have time to react and press more buttons that end up accidentally deleting a show or something.

Lag is mildly annoying, but gone are the 2-3 second delays that were at times utterly infuriating.


----------



## JWhites

Player01 said:


> Anyone having an issue with their external drives since getting the update?
> 
> I came home to find an "External Storage Missing" screen. I'm assuming this was after the update forced a reboot since there is no evidence of my power going out today. I've restarted multiple times but it keeps failing to recognize my external hard drive. I definitely don't want to lose all of my recordings.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Nope no problems with the external drives by me.


----------



## brentil

It's a bit frustrating listening to the whiners about how the new update isn't "snappy" when it's clearly more responsive. Plenty of UI interactions that took 2~3 seconds function in < 1s now. I mean seriously, we're talking about a dual core 400mhz CPU with limited memory footprint. If you read the release notes posted in the Roamio section you'll also see they changed framework/languages for parts of the system. This is a pretty massive undertaking with a net benefit of a faster interface with potential further gains as the refine the system. Let alone that they took the effort to ensure this worked on Premiere devices and not just Roamio/Minis. But no, instead we'll just whine about how our pre-smartphone generation hardware isn't instantaneous... :down:


----------



## JWhites

dcline414 said:


> I use a Harmony Ultimate remote to control everything, and frequently it will send a series of commands to perform a task. Prior to the update the response time was delayed enough that sometimes I wondered if I failed to execute the command on the touchscreen remote. Usually it was just the Tivo "waking up" and a few seconds later the screen would flash through a series of menus faster than would have been possible without the backlog of commands.
> 
> Biggest difference since the update is that this hasn't happened yet. Sometimes there is still a lag (I definitely wouldn't call it snappy), but not so bad that you have time to react and press more buttons that end up accidentally deleting a show or something.
> 
> Lag is mildly annoying, but gone are the 2-3 second delays that were at times utterly infuriating.


Sounds like what you were experiencing was command "rubberbanding" or "warping" where all the commands get bunched together then fire off like the snapping of a rubberband.


----------



## NorthAlabama

brentil said:


> It's a bit frustrating listening to the whiners about how the new update isn't "snappy" when it's clearly more responsive...Let alone that they took the effort to ensure this worked on Premiere devices and not just Roamio/Minis...


:up::up:


----------



## dnorth12

I am a little slow on the uptake once in a while. I signed up for the priority list last night for the P4 in the living room, but not the bedroom XL4. Came home from work and already pending restart on the living room. Should have done the bedroom as well last night, but I did it just now. I doubt that it will update over the weekend, but I could be wrong. Guess I'll see.

I'm always happy to add nothing to the conversation. Let me know if you want to know any other mundane stuff. 

Edit: And the update is done and definitely snappier than previously - I would even call it snappy.:up::up::up:


----------



## Bierboy

dcline414 said:


> I use a Harmony Ultimate remote to control everything, and frequently it will send a series of commands to perform a task. Prior to the update the response time was delayed enough that sometimes I wondered if I failed to execute the command on the touchscreen remote. Usually it was just the Tivo "waking up" and a few seconds later the screen would flash through a series of menus faster than would have been possible without the backlog of commands.
> 
> Biggest difference since the update is that this hasn't happened yet. Sometimes there is still a lag (I definitely wouldn't call it snappy), but not so bad that you have time to react and press more buttons that end up accidentally deleting a show or something.
> 
> Lag is mildly annoying, but gone are the 2-3 second delays that were at times utterly infuriating.


That could explain my situation; I use the Harmony One.


----------



## Bierboy

brentil said:


> It's a bit frustrating listening to the whiners about how the new update isn't "snappy" when it's clearly more responsive...


Your definition of "whiners" must come from a strange dictionary...all some of us are doing is stating our feelings about the system response. "More responsive" certainly doesn't equal "snappy". I've said several times that it's quicker than it used to be. My definition of "snappy" doesn't apply to the responsiveness with this update.


----------



## jrtroo

Bierboy said:


> My definition of "snappy" doesn't apply to the responsiveness with this update.


Mine does. This keeps keeps the pressure of a Roamio until android streaming is implemented.


----------



## Bierboy

jrtroo said:


> Mine does...


Your standards are pretty low, then...


----------



## lpwcomp

Bierboy said:


> Your standards are pretty low, then...


Maybe I'm (one of) the last people who should interfere in a "discussion" such as this one, but can't we just say that "snappy" is a subjective evaluation while "faster/more responsive/snappi_*er*_" is objective?


----------



## brentil

Exactly, it's not like there is a measure definition of what snappy means. We all think it's snappy, you don't Bierboy, we got it, lets move on.


----------



## wmcbrine

brentil said:


> If you read the release notes posted in the Roamio section you'll also see they changed framework/languages for parts of the system.


It seems like this should've merited a larger version number bump.


----------



## Bierboy

brentil said:


> ...We all think it's snappy, you don't Bierboy, we got it, lets move on.


"We all"? I don't think so....


----------



## jrtroo

Clearly "we all" did not include you. Not sure what you are arguing about. If you care so much for a superior description of snappy, you would be happier with a newer TiVo. I am pleased that the premiere has improved so much over the last two years, much more than I would have ever expected after the release of a new box.


----------



## jgametest

From the new interface it seems there is a little less lag time between transitions from Menu to HuluPlus yes still does it brief time out but response has improved.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i woke up to no remote response, missed recording, black screen, and a video window. had to hard boot by pulling the plug. just in case, i disconnected and reconnected my hdmi cables, because...

the day before, i pressed the "zoom" button to exit tivo central, and lost signal between tivo and my avr. i eventually corrected toggling the "live tv" and "channel up/down" buttons.

i'm now not convinced this release is entirely stable.


----------



## monkeydust

Did some testing on my Elite this morning. I would say the speed improvements make it usable now. Certainly nowhere near as fast as the Roamio, but I don't absolutely loathe using it anymore. So, I guess that's something...


----------



## brentil

jgametest said:


> From the new interface it seems there is a little less lag time between transitions from Menu to HuluPlus yes still does it brief time out but response has improved.


Everything up to the apps running should be better. The apps themselves are not Haxe but from reading the slides the layer they run on now runs on the native C++ bottom layer so there might be some benefit in their speed too but it wont be as much as the UI.


----------



## bareyb

monkeydust said:


> Did some testing on my Elite this morning. I would say the speed improvements make it usable now. Certainly nowhere near as fast as the Roamio, but I don't absolutely loathe using it anymore. So, I guess that's something...


That's encouraging. My Elite is *almost* acceptable with the HD Menus. It's annoying, but I like the features in the HD GUI well enough to put up with it. We have a Roamio now so that box is in the bedroom, but I'd certainly welcome a little more responsiveness. The Roamio on the other hand _rocks_. It's as responsive with the HD Menus as my Elite was with the SD Menus.


----------



## bsmith1051

JWhites said:


> What do you mean? Has there been a problem? I'm using a Sony and haven't had any problems all these years.


Do you have a Sony TV which is directly connected to the Premiere, or do you have a Sony AVR that acts as the intermediary? I bought a new Samsung TV and Sony AVR and had so many HDMI problems with the Sony that I returned it and bought a Denon; no HDMI problems since then. So I think the issue was with the Sony AVR, not the Premiere. Just fyi...


----------



## londawg

Since I got my update I haven't seen any Ads when I press pause. For me that's a winner!! The overall look and feel is refreshing too. Also, I have mine passing thru an Xbox One and haven't seen the Lost Signal message when it boots up from standby. Before the update there was sometimes a delay before the signal or handshake would show a video signal on the Xbox.
So far I'm luv'in it!

Lon


----------



## monkeydust

bareyb said:


> That's encouraging. My Elite is *almost* acceptable with the HD Menus. It's annoying, but I like the features in the HD GUI well enough to put up with it. We have a Roamio now so that box is in the bedroom, but I'd certainly welcome a little more responsiveness. The Roamio on the other hand _rocks_. It's as responsive with the HD Menus as my Elite was with the SD Menus.


Yeah, before with the Elite, I would often end up on the wrong item because of the lag and then have to back out and slowly go to where I was trying to get to. There is still a delay (not as bad as it was), but I don't hate it as much as I did after getting spoiled by my Plus and Mini. The Netflix app is still pretty slow though but it is usable.

I'm to the point now that I _might _consider buying a lifetime for my Elite for $99 if it was offered.


----------



## Bierboy

monkeydust said:


> Did some testing on my Elite this morning. I would say the speed improvements make it usable now. Certainly nowhere near as fast as the Roamio, but I don't absolutely loathe using it anymore. So, I guess that's something...


You mean you wouldn't call it "snappy"?


----------



## JWhites

Can we all just agree that it works better with navigating around the menus after the update?!


----------



## JWhites

londawg said:


> Since I got my update I haven't seen any Ads when I press pause. For me that's a winner!! The overall look and feel is refreshing too. Also, I have mine passing thru an Xbox One and haven't seen the Lost Signal message when it boots up from standby. Before the update there was sometimes a delay before the signal or handshake would show a video signal on the Xbox.
> So far I'm luv'in it!
> 
> Lon


It's there, trust me. I'm still seeing them. It depends on the show. Normally I'm seeing ads for Charmin and Bounty and previews of upcoming new shows and #TIVOUPFRONT


----------



## jay_winter

JWhites said:


> Can we all just agree that it works better with navigating around the menus after the update?!


Yes, I see a definite improvement on my Premieres.


----------



## tivoboy

On my P4XL, I can defintly see a difference in performance, especially in the My Shows scrolling, which is welcome..


oddly, on the mini - which was always much quicker than my P4XL, I got the update yesterday and it seems a tad SLOWER and menu responses are slower - like when hitting play to start a show from the My Shows menu. Seems to take two clicks even though the mini acknowledges the initial click.


----------



## tatergator1

tivoboy said:


> ...like when hitting play to start a show from the My Shows menu. Seems to take two clicks even though the mini acknowledges the initial click.


I've noticed increased start times for recordings accessed over the network. In my case, accessing a Premiere from my Roamio using MRS. It seems like there's an extra second or two after selecting play before the screen goes black and the video then loads as compared to 20.4.1.

Seems like there was a tweak to MRS in this update that has added a longer delay to load the remote video stream.


----------



## shamilian

tatergator1 said:


> I've noticed increased start times for recordings accessed over the network. In my case, accessing a Premiere from my Roamio using MRS. It seems like there's an extra second or two after selecting play before the screen goes black and the video then loads as compared to 20.4.1.
> 
> Seems like there was a tweak to MRS in this update that has added a longer delay to load the remote video stream.


I noticed this problem in 20.4.1 ( it was not there in 20.3.8 ).
I timed it as taking between 5 to 8 seconds on some remote access screens (the select of the show name in the remote my show list and select play on remote access screen).

It has gotten a little better in the 20.4.2 release but the remote menus are still slow (maybe 3 to 5 seconds) compared to the local menu speed.

All my units are hardwired ethernet so no telling what is slowing down the access.....


----------



## paully65

I got the update a couple of days ago and Wow! It really sped up my XL4. Super fast doing pretty much anything. I think the font is fine. It actually looks better in my opinion. Nice update Tivo!


----------



## Bierboy

I don't know why she hasn't posted this here in the Premiere thread, but here are Margret's notes on the 20.4.2 update which include both the Roamio and Premiere boxes...


----------



## PaRob1

I am missing something, or not looking in the right place. I am using HD menus,

"On-demand and web app options now in Guide: You're no longer limited to live TV when browsing the Guide. With on-demand and web app options now included, browse shows from yesterday, today or tomorrow and watch them anytime with the click of a button. "

Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Bierboy

PaRob1 said:


> I am missing something, or not looking in the right place. I am using HD menus,
> 
> "On-demand and web app options now in Guide: You're no longer limited to live TV when browsing the Guide. With on-demand and web app options now included, browse shows from yesterday, today or tomorrow and watch them anytime with the click of a button. "
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


I couldn't find it, either, but I didn't spend much time poking around since I don't use any on-demand (other than very occasionally Netfilx)...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> I couldn't find it, either, but I didn't spend much time poking around since I don't use any on-demand (other than very occasionally Netfilx)...





PaRob1 said:


> ...browse shows from yesterday, today or tomorrow and watch them anytime with the click of a button."...
> Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


this is talking about an added menu option when using the "info" button in the guide.

if a show is available vod, and you press "info", a fourth choice appears at the top of the list for you to "watch now from", and it gives you the options to watch either free (if available) or ppv.

before, when you pressed "info", the three choices were "record", "options, or "explore".


----------



## jrtroo

Hit info- then instead of recording/watching live it will allow you to directly jump to the online version, if available.


----------



## PaRob1

jrtroo said:


> Hit info- then instead of recording/watching live it will allow you to directly jump to the online version, if available.


Thank you.


----------



## PaRob1

NorthAlabama said:


> this is talking about an added menu option when using the "info" button in the guide.
> 
> if a show is available vod, and you press "info", a fourth choice appears at the top of the list for you to "watch now from", and it gives you the options to watch either free (if available) or ppv.
> 
> before, when you pressed "info", the three choices were "record", "options, or "explore".


Thanks!:up:


----------



## 1idjack

This new update seems faster on both HD and SD.

I cannot, however, access Netflix or Hulu or youtube from the SD menu.

Clicking VOD from the main SD menu brings up "network unavailable" even though I can access the Tivo service and my HD Tivo.
Access is fine through the HD menu, but I don't like using it because I can barely read the small font of the HD menu.

Does anyone know if this is universal with the update, or just a problem with my Premiere?


----------



## series5orpremier

For my premiere XL, the new update makes the SD menu MUCH slower but the HD menu is now usable whereas it wasn't before.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

tho the sub categories in the now playing list, are nice, I will never use them, just like the sub categories under search. 

So far not a fan of the font. But I guess that's not that big of deal.

See no change in menu speed. tho my premieres have always been pretty fast in that area.


----------



## wmcbrine

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> So far not a fan of the font. But I guess that's not that big of deal.


It's the same font that's been on the Roamio. IMHO it's pretty, but perhaps not well-chosen for the "ten-foot interface" (i.e. it's not as legible from my typical viewing distances).

One thing it does do, I just noticed today, is to reduce the visual difference between the HD menus and the remaining SD screens.


----------



## Bierboy

wmcbrine said:


> ...One thing it does do, I just noticed today, is to reduce the visual difference between the HD menus and the remaining SD screens.


Really? I think it aggravates the difference...it's MUCH more visible.


----------



## wmcbrine

Both the new HD font and the (unchanged, I think) SD font have a kind of squarish aspect ratio on a 16:9 display, where the old HD font (which I think was actually the same as the SD font, just rendered at a different effective aspect ratio) looked vertically stretched in comparison. This seems to have more impact on my perception than the different font weights, at least if I'm not paying close attention. Anyway, the bottom line was that I noticed how I didn't notice the HD -> SD transition in the menus as much.


----------



## stack

Anyone else run into the issue where their Tivo Mini and XL4 no longer work together? I called in and they said it was a known issue and should be coming out with a release.

Both of them have internet connection but they just don't see each other.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i remember reports in one of the threads, if not this one, try the roamio thread. 

i don't have a mini so i don't understand the setup, but someone said they had to access the menus to designate the host for the mini, and someone else said they had to reboot their equipment.


----------



## SCSIRAID

stack said:


> Anyone else run into the issue where their Tivo Mini and XL4 no longer work together? I called in and they said it was a known issue and should be coming out with a release.
> 
> Both of them have internet connection but they just don't see each other.


Hmmm... Mine is working fine. I have two mini's and both are working with the XL4.

Did your mini's pick up the new Tivo software?


----------



## londawg

I don't want to jinx it, but it's been a week since the update and I haven't seen a single advertisement! They used to show up when I pushed pause and in the Tivo Central screen.
I did email Tivo's feedback and maybe they blocked them on my unit? Some people report they're still there, bur maybe they listened to my complaints?


----------



## jrtroo

No, dumb luck. They'll be back.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jrtroo's right...they're baaaaaaaaaaaaack...


----------



## stack

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm... Mine is working fine. I have two mini's and both are working with the XL4.
> 
> Did your mini's pick up the new Tivo software?


Yes it did. The error keeps saying there is no internet connection on the top, but I can do the network test and connect to Tivo service on the Mini and the XL4 both.

I have reset both units and they still don't see each other. The support did say it's a known problem.


----------



## CrispyCritter

stack said:


> Yes it did. The error keeps saying there is no internet connection on the top, but I can do the network test and connect to Tivo service on the Mini and the XL4 both.
> 
> I have reset both units and they still don't see each other. The support did say it's a known problem.


Did you check in Settings whether the XL4 is still listed as the host for the Mini? If it isn't, you'll get the no internet connection message.


----------



## JWhites

I've come across a menu glitch/easter egg in the Remote & Device Settings menu. Since the update when I switch to this menu two new options briefly appear, TiVo DVR Connection and Power Saving Settings. The only info I came across so far on was for the latter. http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable
and http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Power-saving-options-in-newer-firmware/td-p/2039310
Makes me wonder if this is something yet to come in a future update or if it's left over coding. If anyone has more info on either of these settings I'd love to hear more.


----------



## lpwcomp

JWhites said:


> I've come across a menu glitch/ easter egg in the Remote & Device Settings menu. Since the update when I switch to this menu two new options briefly appear, TiVo DVR Connection and Power Saving Settings. The only info I came across so far on was for the latter. http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable
> and http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Power-saving-options-in-newer-firmware/td-p/2039310
> Makes me wonder if this is something yet to come in a future update or if it's left over coding.


If this is implemented, I hope that the the existing standby is still available. I use it to avoid recording EAS messages but want the 30-minute buffers there when I go active.


----------



## stack

CrispyCritter said:


> Did you check in Settings whether the XL4 is still listed as the host for the Mini? If it isn't, you'll get the no internet connection message.


Thanks. I went in and re checked it and selected it again and everything is back up and running. I guess the update knocked it off which one the host was.

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doit2it

Finally, I just got the update last night. Liking it so far. As others have said, it's somewhat faster that before in the HD menus. Netflix is still sloooooow. I like the new font and colors. No problems with my 50yo eyes at 10 feet from my 47" LG. Liking the sub categories, but every time I change the order, they just revert back to default. Anyone else see this happening?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Doit2it said:


> Liking the sub categories, but every time I change the order, they just revert back to default. Anyone else see this happening?


are you pressing the "a" button to save your settings before exiting "my shows left column"?

go to my shows, press "a", make your changes, then press "a" again to save before you exit each screen. the direction to press "a" to save the changes is at the bottom of each screen.


----------



## Doit2it

Yeah, I think that was the problem. I was scrolling back to the top and selecting "Use these options in My Shows' which means 'SAVE' in older menus, but it doesn't work here. Pressing "A" twice to exit the menu makes it stick. Thanks!


----------



## b_scott

this update is THE SH*T. So happy


----------



## b_scott

JWhites said:


> Sounds like what you were experiencing was command "rubberbanding" or "warping" where all the commands get bunched together then fire off like the snapping of a rubberband.


yup I was getting that on the old interface. Hoping it does not appear on this one.

just noticed - FINALLY "HD recordings" folder is gone. Woohoo!


----------



## wmcbrine

wmcbrine said:


> IMHO it's pretty, but perhaps not well-chosen for the "ten-foot interface" (i.e. it's not as legible from my typical viewing distances).


Then again, my mother says it's _more_ readable.


----------



## T_RJ

Anyone receive the update on an Elite?

My premiere has the update but my Elite does not.
I tried forcing the Elite to call home several time in a row but no joy.


----------



## astrohip

T_RJ said:


> Anyone receive the update on an Elite?
> 
> My premiere has the update but my Elite does not.
> I tried forcing the Elite to call home several time in a row but no joy.


Yes. I did NOT sign up for early updates, and my Elite rec'd it the same day most of y'all started talking about it showing up. Maybe a couple weeks ago or so?


----------



## T_RJ

I wonder if something is up with my account?
I'll give Tivo a call and see what's up.


----------



## b_scott

I put in my premieres one after another. One got it last night and the other won't get it even after hard connecting 5 times tonight.


----------



## gigaguy

My xl4 got the update early on. But my P4 still does not have the update. I have connected to service numerous times since the update release, it always loads a file for 20 min. But then nothing else happens. and I've restarted several times. Why no P4 love? The P4 is wifi networked and connects regularly on its own...


----------



## DEC2955

I really don't know where to report this intermittent error that has started happening since the *Summer 2014 update*: I have COX as my TV provider and I keep getting "Unable to tune channel" and have to do a hard reset (unplug for 10+minutes / repower - reboot) of the TIVO (Premiere 4-4 Tuner), Cable Card & Digital Tuner to tune in the channels... then it all works for about a day then the error comes back,,,, today I had COX send the authorization codes which did not seem fix the error,, but after a hard reset I got a number of messages about changes to the channel line up changed, where in the past if there had been a change to the channel numbers the TIVO would just adjust itself and go about working happily along.. At first I thought that it was a MINI issue only to find that the issue was also happening on the main box.


----------



## JoeKustra

DEC2955 said:


> I really don't know where to report this intermittent error that has started happening since the *Summer 2014 update*: I have COX as my TV provider and I keep getting "Unable to tune channel" and have to do a hard reset (unplug for 10+minutes / repower - reboot) of the TIVO (Premiere 4-4 Tuner), Cable Card & Digital Tuner to tune in the channels... then it all works for about a day then the error comes back,,,, today I had COX send the authorization codes which did not seem fix the error,, but after a hard reset I got a number of messages about changes to the channel line up changed, where in the past if there had been a change to the channel numbers the TIVO would just adjust itself and go about working happily along.. At first I thought that it was a MINI issue only to find that the issue was also happening on the main box.


Register and report it here:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/


----------



## AbacusGlitch

How long should it take to get the update if we didn't get in the priority list? Do I wait a month or two?


----------



## Doit2it

I just filled out a Tivo New Feature Survey asking for an additional category for Uploaded Videos. Currently videos uploaded to the Tivo via Tivo Desktop or any other program only appear in the All and Partially Watched categories.

If you want this too, fill out a Tivo New Feature Survey.


----------



## NorthAlabama

probably the next couple of weeks. the priority page is still active:
http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2​


----------



## b_scott

Still haven't been able to get the update on my second box. I force connected about 10 times through the day yesterday. One time it loaded data (%) for a long time, then nothing.


----------



## nooneuknow

b_scott said:


> Still haven't been able to get the update on my second box. I force connected about 10 times through the day yesterday. One time it loaded data (%) for a long time, then nothing.


That's a good way to actually keep it from updating. TiVoMargret has said so.

Lay off the caffeine, and let it be for a couple days, if you want my advice.

Forcing too many connection backs-up (as-in congests) some things, and can even corrupt the databases, if luck is not on your side.


----------



## wmcbrine

b_scott said:


> Still haven't been able to get the update on my second box. I force connected about 10 times through the day yesterday.


There's no logic to doing that. The update isn't marked "send to b_scott's TiVo after it connects N more times." It's more like "send to b_scott's TiVo after xx/yy/zz date." At most, forcing a connection can only shave a few hours off the scheduled delivery time, _if_ it's already reached the date.


----------



## MPSAN

I have 2 boxes and still do not have the update. Is there something wrong, or should I still wait?


----------



## Tony Chick

I'm noticing a problem with this release and my Harmony One remote, I get repeated buttons a lot. I'll press 404 and get 4404 or some suchlike. I don't recall ever having this before with TiVo, I used to with my DirecTV HRxx box. I'll try messing with the inter-command delay in the Harmony setup.


----------



## JWhites

At what point is TiVo going to update the FAQ for the Roamio to reflect the 20.4.2 update on the Premiere? What I mean is that one of the questions on the FAQ is "A new UI look and feel has been introduced on TiVo Roamio. Will a TiVo Premiere have access to this new look? Can I download it to a previous TiVo box?"
And the answer they put is "No, the new look and feel is only available on the TiVo Roamio platform and will not be downloadable to any previous TiVo DVRs. The UI looks slightly different but the functionality and menus are exactly the same."

I've complained on the forum about this before when the rumors were spinning about the new UI coming to the Premiere and now that it's come, someone needs to update their site so misinformation doesn't continue to perpetuate since other websites quote TiVo's.


----------



## b_scott

nooneuknow said:


> That's a good way to actually keep it from updating. TiVoMargret has said so.
> 
> Lay off the caffeine, and let it be for a couple days, if you want my advice.
> 
> Forcing too many connection backs-up (as-in congests) some things, and can even corrupt the databases, if luck is not on your side.





wmcbrine said:


> There's no logic to doing that. The update isn't marked "send to b_scott's TiVo after it connects N more times." It's more like "send to b_scott's TiVo after xx/yy/zz date." At most, forcing a connection can only shave a few hours off the scheduled delivery time, _if_ it's already reached the date.


ok. only going off what has proven to work in the past, but I haven't pushed for an update for a long time.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I've had the Summer Update for 5 days now. After receiving it, I have twice experienced the following problem when tuned to a premium channel HBO, Showtime etc.): A blank screen after doing the steps below.

I don't know if the problem is due to a premium channel, but if you could try twice using a premium, and non-premium, that would be awesome.

1) Go to: TiVo Central
2) Select: My Shows
3) Select a show.
4) Press Play
5) Go to: TiVo Central
6) Select: My Shows
7) Press Live TV

Result: A blank screen.
Fix: Change the channel, and the blank channel is now tuned to a show.

Has anyone else has this problem? If not, would you try the steps above (it will only tale a couple of minutes)?


----------



## drweb

I'm on priority list, but no summer update. I rebooted the TiVo yesterday, and connected I think 5 times in a row. I feel like it's stuck in limbo somewhere, and that it would get to everyone by end of July.

I guess nothing to do but wait 
DrWeb


----------



## nooneuknow

DCIFRTHS said:


> I've had the Summer Update for 5 days now. After receiving it, I have twice experienced the following problem when tuned to a premium channel HBO, Showtime etc.): A blank screen after doing the steps below.
> 
> I don't know if the problem is due to a premium channel, but if you could try twice using a premium, and non-premium, that would be awesome.
> 
> 1) Go to: TiVo Central
> 2) Select: My Shows
> 3) Select a show.
> 4) Press Play
> 5) Go to: TiVo Central
> 6) Select: My Shows
> 7) Press Live TV
> 
> Result: A blank screen.
> Fix: Change the channel, and the blank channel is now tuned to a show.
> 
> Has anyone else has this problem? If not, would you try the steps above (it will only tale a couple of minutes)?


See this thread, which TiVoMargret is actively participating in: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519131

If the channels you have the problem with are SDV ones, it's definitely the right thread for you (and me).


----------



## MPSAN

I am still at 20.4.1 how long do we need to wait?


----------



## JoeKustra

DCIFRTHS said:


> I've had the Summer Update for 5 days now. After receiving it, I have twice experienced the following problem when tuned to a premium channel HBO, Showtime etc.): A blank screen after doing the steps below.
> 
> Fix: Change the channel, and the blank channel is now tuned to a show.
> 
> Has anyone else has this problem? If not, would you try the steps above (it will only tale a couple of minutes)?


I have tried your steps without causing a blank screen. However I do get a blank screen infrequently when going to the SD screens to check history or update times. When I exit, the small viewing box will be black, and the whole screen will be blank if I hit the Full Screen button. I will have a banner indicating an invalid channel with no other information. My fix is your fix, but I usually just hit Last twice. I can also change channel up or down. It has been that way for two years.

I have not received the update, use cable only (no SDV), and 2 tuner premieres.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

nooneuknow said:


> See this thread, which TiVoMargret is actively participating in: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519131
> 
> If the channels you have the problem with are SDV ones, it's definitely the right thread for you (and me).


Thanks. I just posted there, but I don't have SDV (Verizon FiOS).


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JoeKustra said:


> I have tried your steps without causing a blank screen. However I do get a blank screen infrequently when going to the SD screens to check history or update times. When I exit, the small viewing box will be black, and the whole screen will be blank if I hit the Full Screen button. I will have a banner indicating an invalid channel with no other information. My fix is your fix, but I usually just hit Last twice. I can also change channel up or down. It has been that way for two years.
> 
> I have not received the update, use cable only (no SDV), and 2 tuner premieres.


Interesting... I've never had the problem before I got the summer update...


----------



## slowbiscuit

MPSAN said:


> I am still at 20.4.1 how long do we need to wait?


They said rollout should be completed by end of month.


----------



## Bierboy

slowbiscuit said:


> They said rollout should be completed by end of month.


 Which month?


----------



## MPSAN

slowbiscuit said:


> They said rollout should be completed by end of month.


OK, I will wait then.


----------



## TVCricket

Haven't used Netflix in a while, but when I tried using it last night, I noticed a problem when the app loads up. The images of the shows/movies don't instantly load up. I have to wait between 10-20 seconds before anything shows up. Sometimes not all the images will load either. I've tried rebooting, but that didn't help. Is this a problem with the new update?


----------



## lessd

TVCricket said:


> Haven't used Netflix in a while, but when I tried using it last night, I noticed a problem when the app loads up. The images of the shows/movies don't instantly load up. I have to wait between 10-20 seconds before anything shows up. Sometimes not all the images will load either. I've tried rebooting, but that didn't help. Is this a problem with the new update?


Same with me, though it was something in my setup, once in Netflix and images are loaded no problems after that.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

this happens to me all the time. And happened before the update too


----------



## sharkster

I just got the update on my bdrm Tivo. I have been checking lately for the 'pending restart' which I know to mean that the update is ready for that box and this morning it was on that one. Looks pretty good. Glad I was able to get rid of that stuff on the left. That was my first task.

Still waiting for my living room one to be availed of the update. I like the crispness of the new font and background. There was something in the message I got, after completing the update, about 'On Demand' but I couldn't find how to do that. I presume that is because Charter here doesn't have it with cablecards yet. I'd like it if that could happen, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## NorthAlabama

if you're running sd menus, try using the hd menus.


----------



## sharkster

The only thing I don't love about the new Hd menu/guide is the bright yellow box. As you scroll down, for me anyway, the bright yellow box not only doesn't highlight the item you are sitting on but it hides it.


----------



## Thos19

Has anyone had an issue since the update where the TiVo no longer shows links for music, pictures, and/or previously archived TiVo recordings via TiVo Desktop? I used to have an icon at the bottom of the now playing list for videos on "Tom's PC". I no longer see links to my PC for published pictures and music from the same PC, either. Rebooting and/or restarting the TiVo server on my PC has not helped.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Thos19 said:


> Has anyone had an issue since the update where the TiVo no longer shows links for music, pictures, and/or previously archived TiVo recordings via TiVo Desktop? I used to have an icon at the bottom of the now playing list for videos on "Tom's PC". I no longer see links to my PC for published pictures and music from the same PC, either. Rebooting and/or restarting the TiVo server on my PC has not helped.


try a "right click" on the tivo desktop icon and pause the tivo server for a short while, then resume the server (pause/resume is under "services" if you are in the app).

after a few minutes, see if the links reappear in the tivo menus.


----------



## lpwcomp

Thos19 said:


> Has anyone had an issue since the update where the TiVo no longer shows links for music, pictures, and/or previously archived TiVo recordings via TiVo Desktop? I used to have an icon at the bottom of the now playing list for videos on "Tom's PC". I no longer see links to my PC for published pictures and music from the same PC, either. Rebooting and/or restarting the TiVo server on my PC has not helped.


Do you have categories enabled? If you do, then "Tom's PC" will only show up under "All" or "Devices".


----------



## lpwcomp

sharkster said:


> The only thing I don't love about the new Hd menu/guide is the bright yellow box. As you scroll down, for me anyway, the bright yellow box not only doesn't highlight the item you are sitting on but it hides it.


Is it possible that there is some setting on your TV that is causing this? I'm not seeing a problem.

Looked at both guide styles in HD & SD.


----------



## bareyb

Just got it on my Roamio Pro and I'm not on any kind of priority list. I didn't know if it was going to add much value, but I have to say, I have already used the "Going away soon" feature and I find that quite useful (although I'm only at 30% full so not sure why anything needs to be "going away soon"... Still, I think it will kind of help me prioritize what to watch next. So far so good... Hope I don't get any random reboots.


----------



## tba02

1idjack said:


> This new update seems faster on both HD and SD.
> 
> I cannot, however, access Netflix or Hulu or youtube from the SD menu.
> 
> Clicking VOD from the main SD menu brings up "network unavailable" even though I can access the Tivo service and my HD Tivo.
> Access is fine through the HD menu, but I don't like using it because I can barely read the small font of the HD menu.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is universal with the update, or just a problem with my Premiere?


Anyone got an answer for this one? I juts got the update today and have the same issue. Network connection is fine and Netflix is fine in HD.


----------



## blacknoi

CoxInPHX said:


> *This is definitely a bug.*
> 
> Set the channel to an SD 4:3 program,
> Reset the HDUI (TDTUPP)
> The Video is now stretched even though the display says Panel
> Press Zoom 4Xs to reset to actual Panel


This aspect bug is happening on all 3 of my tivos now (roamio pro, roamio regular and 1 mini).

I can work around it by tapping the zoom button a few times but the tivo always reverts to stretch eventually (but the GUI thinks it's in panel view).


----------



## moose53

1idjack said:


> [snip]
> 
> I cannot, however, access Netflix or Hulu or Youtube from the SD menu.
> 
> Clicking VOD from the main SD menu brings up "network unavailable" even though I can access the Tivo service and my HD Tivo.
> 
> Access is fine through the HD menu, but I don't like using it because I can barely read the small font of the HD menu.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is universal with the update, or just a problem with my Premiere?





tba02 said:


> Anyone got an answer for this one? I juts got the update today and have the same issue. Network connection is fine and Netflix is fine in HD.


I had the same problem this morning (got the update while I was sleeping last night). (I also have a Premiere.)

This is what worked for me:

(I normally watch ONLY in SD mode because my vision is so poor. AND, my TV is new ... just a year old ... but only works in 720p mode.)

Change your video output format from 720p to 480i by going to:

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Video > Video Output Format

You should now be able to see Youtube and Netflix (don't know about Hulu ... don't use that).

Change your video output format back from 480i to 720p by going to:

From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Video > Video Output Format

(In my case, I used 720p because that is all my television is capable of doing.)

Everything should work fine in standard def. now.

Barb


----------



## DCIFRTHS

blacknoi said:


> This aspect bug is happening on all 3 of my tivos now (roamio pro, roamio regular and 1 mini).
> 
> I can work around it by tapping the zoom button a few times but the tivo always reverts to stretch eventually (but the GUI thinks it's in panel view).


I tested this aspect ratio bug, on a Premiere XL, and I can confirm it is happening to me too.


----------



## MaxG

I had this issue somewhat on my Samsung 55". The contents of the selection box were very hard to read. I changed the video mode from "Standard" to "Movie" and I could then easily see the contents of the yellow selection box. 

Briefly, you just need to play around with the contrast and brightness settings on your TV until you can easily see the contents.


----------



## CrashMeister

How do you change the sequence of the categories ? I've seen mention of people saying it's possible.

Thanks,
Craig.


----------



## NorthAlabama

CrashMeister said:


> How do you change the sequence of the categories ? I've seen mention of people saying it's possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig.


from within "my shows" press "a", select "left column", highlight the category you want to move, right arrow then up or down to move, then press "a" to save.


----------



## lpwcomp

NorthAlabama said:


> from within "my shows" press "a", select "left column", highlight the category you want to move, *left* arrow then up or down to move, then press "a" to save.


That should be "_*right*_ arrow"


----------



## NorthAlabama

lpwcomp said:


> That should be "_*right*_ arrow"


oops! thinking and typing at the same time are dangerous for me, thanks, i'll edit.


----------



## CrashMeister

NorthAlabama said:


> from within "my shows" press "a", select "left column", highlight the category you want to move, right arrow then up or down to move, then press "a" to save.


Much obliged. Thank you.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks for that! Is there a similar way to re-order the Video Providers list?

So far... I like it!


----------



## NorthAlabama

no way to sort the order of video providers afaik.


----------



## Connor9220

Just got my update tonight. Few things I've noticed. I normally run SD menus because I hate change, I still have a Series 3, and I found the SD menus run much faster. Now when I try to access VOD (IE. Netflix) I get a network error. Like other people who have described in this thread. The other thing I noticed is, the Closed Captions in Neflix looks different. Different font.. and I'm trying to remember, but, I think they use to be yellow not while in Netflix. Can someone confirm this? I really don't like the HD menus.. too much stuff.. I want my SD back.. but.. no VOD sucks.. and they took away Amazon from SD menus on the last update.. WTF?

Thanks, Connor


----------



## morac

The closed caption style and color settings for watching recording can be set in the settings menu.

Netflix has it's own settings which you can change at https://movies.netflix.com/SubtitlePreferences

I'm not sure if those work on TiVo or not since TiVo isn't listed on Netflix's close captions help page https://help.netflix.com/en/node/372


----------



## torshire

I've had non-stop pixelation ever since the 20.4.2-01-2-746 update came through.

I reset the box, but that hasn't helped.

When there's a software update on many other products, consumers can choose to install it or not. With OS and Apps, I like to wait and see what the early adopters say about it. If I'd read about this and saw the thinness of the new font, I wouldn't have upgraded.


----------



## katm

My Premiere is actually much slower since the update.

I am on SD (so I don't get all the new benefits of the HD menus).

Now, I find when I do anything it gives me a "please wait" for a second or two. Before it used to just go to where I wanted to go right away. So, I am not sure why this was supposed to be speedier!

Guide...please wait
Watch a show...please wait
To Do List...please wait
Live TV...please wait


----------



## Kardinal

snitm said:


> I found a bug with 20.4.2 and SD menus. If I use SD menus then selecting video ondemand services brings up a screen that says my local network connection is down. But if I go to the network settings and test the connection (or connect to Tivo) all works fine. If I then swicth back to HD menus I can easily access Netflix, Comcast on Demand, etc.
> 
> So it seems there is a bug in the old-style SD menu (which presents a different way to navigate to video ondemand services.


I'm getting the same thing. Anyone else experiencing this or are snitm and I the only ones using the SD menus?

EDIT: Of course, then I see this, which is at least something to try. I'll try it and get back:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10189130#post10189130


----------



## MrSinatra

I STILL don't have the 20.4.2 update!

I only found out about entering your TSN at Tivo today, which I've done, but come on, this is beyond slow for a roll out. a user should be allowed to opt in and get it right away if they want to be an early adopter.


----------



## dcomiskey

MrSinatra said:


> I STILL don't have the 20.4.2 update!
> 
> I only found out about entering your TSN at Tivo today, which I've done, but come on, this is beyond slow for a roll out. a user should be allowed to opt in and get it right away if they want to be an early adopter.


First, with all of the bugs mentioned earlier, why are you in such a hurry? Second: http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2


----------



## bareyb

dcomiskey said:


> First, with all of the bugs mentioned earlier, why are you in such a hurry? Second: http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2


I was certainly not in a hurry... but I got it anyway. 

I don't use the SD menus. Is there a big Bug for HD GUI users? So far both my boxes seem to be running great, but maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## mishmash

I'm still waiting for the Spring Update! I know I can request "priority" updating for the Summer Update... Does anyone know if 20.4.1 is rolled into 20.4.2.?


----------



## morac

mishmash said:


> I'm still waiting for the Spring Update! I know I can request "priority" updating for the Summer Update... Does anyone know if 20.4.1 is rolled into 20.4.2.?


Everyone should have gotten 20.4.1 a long time ago. If you don't have that, I doubt you'll get 20.4.2. You might want to give TiVo a call about that.


----------



## UCLABB

Got the updates, one TiVo at a time over a three day period.

For future reference, I was wondering when the unit actually installs the update. On my first two units, it was just suddenly there. On the third unit, when I went into the System menu, it simply showed "restart pending". I forced a restart and it installed in about 30 minutes or so. There was plenty of time for this to happen on its own from the time I got the update mid-morning, i.e., no recordings scheduled for several hours. Perhaps it waits to install on its own in the middle of the night?


----------



## lpwcomp

UCLABB said:


> Got the updates, one TiVo at a time over a three day period.
> 
> For future reference, I was wondering when the unit actually installs the update. On my first two units, it was just suddenly there. On the third unit, when I went into the System menu, it simply showed "restart pending". I forced a restart and it installed in about 30 minutes or so. There was plenty of time for this to happen on its own from the time I got the update mid-morning, i.e., no recordings scheduled for several hours. Perhaps it waits to install on its own in the middle of the night?


Usually waits 'til @0200.


----------



## beeman65

With the new update, it is like night and day navigating the HD menus compared to previous versions. So much better!


----------



## bareyb

beeman65 said:


> With the new update, it is like night and day navigating the HD menus compared to previous versions. So much better!


I agree. SO much better now. If mine had come this way I never would have complained about it.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

mishmash said:


> I'm still waiting for the Spring Update! I know I can request "priority" updating for the Summer Update... Does anyone know if 20.4.1 is rolled into 20.4.2.?


I noticed two weeks ago that I still hadn't gotten 20.4.1 on my Premiere XL4, either. When it updated I was hoping I'd just get the latest software update, but it only upgraded to 20.4.1. I finally got 20.4.2 yesterday.


----------



## drweb

finally got my update yesterday.. great, so far.. thanks TiVo!


----------



## gsjmia

On my Premiere, I got my update yesterday.

The Great Martian War is starting tonight and I found it in the video guide in the future, but I don't see any option in the new update to set up a season pass, where did it go?

On Channel 337 BBCAHD in the future, I get options for "Record this Show" "Recording Options" and "Explore this Show" none of which lead to "Season Pass & other options".

However, on channel 338 in the future, it does offer "Season Pass & other options".

?


----------



## NorthAlabama

have you tried to force a connection, and looked again? i've also had a couple of issues recently with trying to set up a sp, but they eventually cleared up after a couple of days. i thought it was caused by guide info, interesting...


----------



## gsjmia

I will try that, thanks


----------



## schwinn

DCIFRTHS said:


> I tested this aspect ratio bug, on a Premiere XL, and I can confirm it is happening to me too.


Confirmed here on my Premiere as well... I noticed the weird stretch, then press the aspect button to go from Panel, to cycle through the rest, and return to "Panel" and it's fine again... not sure what triggers the problem, but it seems to happen overnight for me?


----------



## nooneuknow

schwinn said:


> Confirmed here on my Premiere as well... I noticed the weird stretch, then press the aspect button to go from Panel, to cycle through the rest, and return to "Panel" and it's fine again... not sure what triggers the problem, but it seems to happen overnight for me?


It seems to be triggered by the HDUI rebooting (whether you are there to notice it, or not), where at least the whole box isn't rebooting (or sometimes that happens too).

It's not limited to Premieres. The Roamio folks are having the same thing happen, HDUI reboots, aspect changing with false aspect mode reporting, and some have noticed more random reboots of the whole TiVo.


----------



## Teeps

My XL-4 received the update.
Nothing excites me about the latest update; especially the extra layer in the my shows list... Never mind I just found the menu to hide the left column. Saw a mention about press "A" button, is this new or are there other functions the letter buttons do?

As you might deduce, I am far from a power user of the tivo ui.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Teeps said:


> ...Saw a mention about press "A" button, is this new....


yes, afaik.


> ...are there other functions the letter buttons do?


i haven't found any other new functions.


----------



## lpwcomp

gsjmia said:


> On my Premiere, I got my update yesterday.
> 
> The Great Martian War is starting tonight and I found it in the video guide in the future, but I don't see any option in the new update to set up a season pass, where did it go?
> 
> On Channel 337 BBCAHD in the future, I get options for "Record this Show" "Recording Options" and "Explore this Show" none of which lead to "Season Pass & other options".
> 
> However, on channel 338 in the future, it does offer "Season Pass & other options".
> 
> ?


The final sentence in this post is what is surprising since "The Great Martian War" is a one-off movie, not a series.


----------



## jim7707

beeman65 said:


> With the new update, it is like night and day navigating the HD menus compared to previous versions. So much better!


Agree. With my Premier XL it has made a huge improvement that was immediately apparent. At least it is tolerable now. Before, there were times I felt like just pitching it into the dumpster the lag/unresponsiveness was so bad.


----------



## dcomiskey

Got my update over the wknd. Font looks crystal clear to me, so anyone who can't read it must have other issues. Interface is def faster. Only thing I had to do was to get rid of the category sidebar when viewing my recordings. Haven't had time to test anything else, but hope to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## siratfus

Tivo Android streaming app like the Ipad app.

When folks? When??????????? This is so annoying. What is the hold-up?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

siratfus said:


> Tivo Android streaming app like the Ipad app.
> 
> When folks? When??????????? This is so annoying. What is the hold-up?


Rumor is the fall software in September.


----------



## jrtroo

siratfus said:


> What is the hold-up?


My guess is that they were looking to move to the new platform then work on enhancements.


----------



## Cainebj

moose53 said:


> Change your video output format from 720p to 480i by going to:
> 
> From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Video > Video Output Format
> 
> You should now be able to see Youtube and Netflix (don't know about Hulu ... don't use that).
> 
> Change your video output format back from 480i to 720p by going to:
> 
> From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Settings > Video > Video Output Format
> 
> (In my case, I used 720p because that is all my television is capable of doing.)
> 
> Everything should work fine in standard def. now.


Uh. No. It did not.


----------



## Bierboy

siratfus said:


> Tivo Android streaming app like the Ipad app.
> 
> When folks? When??????????? This is so annoying. What is the hold-up?


Good lord give it a rest...


----------



## moose53

Cainebj said:


> Uh. No. It did not.


Yeah, they made another change yesterday afternoon. Doesn't work anymore for me either. Can only see Youtube and Netflix if I use high def. menus. I *hate* high def.


----------



## bareyb

moose53 said:


> Yeah, they made another change yesterday afternoon. Doesn't work anymore for me either. Can only see Youtube and Netflix if I use high def. menus. * I *hate* high def.*


Why?


----------



## astrohip

moose53 said:


> I *hate* high def.


Smear some vaseline on your eyeballs. Problem solved!

You're welcome...


----------



## bschuler2007

Vaseline doesn't help. The SD menus are still faster and a whole lot easier to find your content. Maybe I should be putting Vaseline somewhere other then my eyeballs?


----------



## siratfus

Bierboy said:


> Good lord give it a rest...


Good lord.. your comment makes it seem like I've been bugging you or this forum about this topic. Is this a case of mistaken username identity?

If you've encountered this topic so much to the point it's upsetting you, maybe you're the one who needs to give it a rest. You know, stop engaging people in this topic.


----------



## bschuler2007

1idjack said:


> This new update seems faster on both HD and SD.
> 
> I cannot, however, access Netflix or Hulu or youtube from the SD menu.
> 
> Clicking VOD from the main SD menu brings up "network unavailable" even though I can access the Tivo service and my HD Tivo.
> Access is fine through the HD menu, but I don't like using it because I can barely read the small font of the HD menu.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is universal with the update, or just a problem with my Premiere?


Same here on 3 Premieres. With TV cable dieing off.. stuff like this makes me think I may want to get out of Dodge before the stampede.


----------



## bareyb

bschuler2007 said:


> Vaseline doesn't help. The SD menus are still faster and a whole lot easier to find your content. Maybe I should be putting Vaseline somewhere other then my eyeballs?


Have you tried it lately? I used to HATE the HD Menus, but they are not bad at all now. There are a lot of nice features on the HD GUI that the SD GUI doesn't have. Might be worth another look.


----------



## bareyb

bschuler2007 said:


> Same here on 3 Premieres. *With TV cable dieing off.*. stuff like this makes me think I may want to get out of dodge before the stampede.


Lol. Yeah... No. It's not. Not any time soon.

ETA: Dying.


----------



## siratfus

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Rumor is the fall software in September.


Thank you. Hopefully.


----------



## boyet_m

got my mini updated yesterday and my XL4 today.


----------



## yawitz

One reason I had been sticking with the SD menus is that I rely on seeing an indication (an asterisk) when a recording will be clipped (i.e. if two shows overlap by a couple of minutes, with no remaining tuners, one will be slightly clipped instead of cancelled). This indication never was added to the HD menus, and it looks like it still isn't shown in the latest update.

Is there some other way (that I'm missing) to see if a recording will be clipped? I agree with other posters here that the SD menus are a lot slower after the update, so I'd love to switch to the snappier HD menus, but really need to see clipping warnings.


----------



## Bierboy

siratfus said:


> Good lord.. your comment makes it seem like I've been bugging you or this forum about this topic. Is this a case of mistaken username identity?
> 
> If you've encountered this topic so much to the point it's upsetting you, maybe you're the one who needs to give it a rest. You know, stop engaging people in this topic.


Where did I say it was "upsetting" me? This topic has been hammered to death by so many that it's laughable....you ask when and you certainly know there is no answer from anyone who participates in these boards. You're pissing in the wind....it's people like you who keep tilting at windmills...


----------



## klambert

Anyone having problems with transferred shows since the update? I suspect this is related to the SD aspect problem, but when I transfer a mp4/m4v video with TivoDesktop or Pytivo, it defaults to a zoomed view. Unlike the issue with SD material, the zoom key doesn't fix it. It cycles through the views, but the picture doesn't change.


----------



## rali

P4XL, 20.4.2 - while watching live tv, the "do you want to switch channels on the other tuner?" message popped up. Selected "yes" and "ok" and now the UI is now hung hard with the tuner question overplayed over live tv and the Premier is totally unresponsive to the remote. Yellow remote light flashes for key presses, but nothing happens.

It's reminiscent of the UI lookup from 2010. I am giving it til morning to time out on its own, but at that point I expect to have to reboot.

Reboot, FFFS. Did tivo switch to WinCE at the same time as dropping flash?


----------



## londawg

londawg said:


> I don't want to jinx it, but it's been a week since the update and I haven't seen a single advertisement! They used to show up when I pushed pause and in the Tivo Central screen.
> I did email Tivo's feedback and maybe they blocked them on my unit? Some people report they're still there, but maybe they listened to my complaints?


Update:
After a month since I got the update I can say I haven't seen any ads while pausing or the Tivo Central screen. Those of you that say "They're Back" I just have to believe that since I called to complain about them they took them off my account. Maybe they have an Opt-Out option that can be implemented if a customer calls or emails them.

LON


----------



## bschuler2007

londawg, are you using HD or SD menus? On my SD menus, I could be wrong, but I don't think I have seen an Ad in over a year. Just Tivo things. It's one of the reasons I refuse to go HD.. that and all the on-screen adverts for channels and shows that I don't get.


----------



## bareyb

bschuler2007 said:


> londawg, are you using HD or SD menus? On my SD menus, I could be wrong, but I don't think I have seen an Ad in over a year. Just Tivo things. It's one of the reasons I refuse to go HD.. that and all the on-screen adverts for channels and shows that I don't get.


By the way... Not sure if you guys know about the the "Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select" backdoor code. It makes the Ads a LOT less intrusive. They appear for a brief second and then then immediately disappear. Try it. Works wonders... I actually prefer this behavior with the Pause bar even if there weren't any Ads. 

Also, be aware that the Ads only require you to "Down Arrow" _once_ per show, and the Ads will not appear at all after that.


----------



## londawg

bschuler2007 said:


> londawg, are you using HD or SD menus? On my SD menus, I could be wrong, but I don't think I have seen an Ad in over a year. Just Tivo things. It's one of the reasons I refuse to go HD.. that and all the on-screen adverts for channels and shows that I don't get.


I'm using HD menus, I don't see any Tivo ads or Bounty paper towel ads, just suggested shows to watch while in the Tivo Central menu. I hope it stays this way!


----------



## MHunter1

rali said:


> while watching live tv, "About to start recording" message popped up... totally unresponsive to the remote


It's a longstanding bug that v20.4.2 has still not fixed. You can clear it without rebooting by tapping any random program's "watch on TV" option with the TiVo app.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512525


----------



## slowbiscuit

bareyb said:


> By the way... Not sure if you guys know about the the "Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select" backdoor code. It makes the Ads a LOT less intrusive. They appear for a brief second and then then immediately disappear. Try it. Works wonders... I actually prefer this behavior with the Pause bar even if there weren't any Ads.


+1. Also has the nice side effect of letting you know when your box has rebooted because it reverts back to default behavior after a reboot. So if you pause and see the bar stay on the screen, your Tivo took a dump.


----------



## Bierboy

slowbiscuit said:


> +1. Also has the nice side effect of letting you know when your box has rebooted because it reverts back to default behavior after a reboot. So if you pause and see the bar stay on the screen, your Tivo took a dump.


My box has rebooted a few times and it never reverts back default...


----------



## slowbiscuit

30-sec skip is the only code I've seen that is sticky, the pause bar quick clear definitely is not.


----------



## Bierboy

slowbiscuit said:


> 30-sec skip is the only code I've seen that is sticky, the pause bar quick clear definitely is not.


Sorry but on my Premiere, it is...I set it up when I got my box 20 months ago, it's rebooted a few times since, and I've never had to reset it.


----------



## UCLABB

Bierboy said:


> Sorry but on my Premiere, it is...I set it up when I got my box 20 months ago, it's rebooted a few times since, and I've never had to reset it.


That's odd because on my Premiere as well as my Mini I have to recode it after every reboot. For some reason it takes many, many tries on the Mini.


----------



## hillstrubl

Latest TiVo software update (20.4.2) seems to have removed Vuze's "Device Playback" abilities. Neither side sees each other now. What gives?


----------



## nooneuknow

UCLABB said:


> That's odd because on my Premiere as well as my Mini I have to recode it after every reboot. For some reason it takes many, many tries on the Mini.


Some would rather post non/half-truths, planting the seeds for disagreement, then sit back and watch the ensuing chaos (and then critique every participant).

Unless there is some kind of issue with a certain member's TiVo, what they say, and what is reality, are often two different things.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Bierboy said:


> Sorry but on my Premiere, it is...I set it up when I got my box 20 months ago, it's rebooted a few times since, and I've never had to reset it.


Every reboot I've had on my old Elite and now my Roamio Plus requires it to be re-entered, and you're the only person I've seen report that it's sticky. Weird.


----------



## slowbiscuit

nooneuknow said:


> Some would rather post non/half-truths, planting the seeds for disagreement, then sit back and watch the ensuing chaos (and then critique every participant).
> 
> Unless there is some kind of issue with a certain member's TiVo, what they say, and what is reality, are often two different things.


Seriously? Set it yourself and reboot, then see what happens.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Every reboot I've had on my old Elite and now my Roamio Plus requires it to be re-entered, and you're the only person I've seen report that it's sticky. Weird.


Same here, and that also applies to the clock (SSPS9S) and FFWD4 (SSPS88S) codes. Every time there is a reboot I must reset these three codes.


----------



## UCLABB

slowbiscuit said:


> Seriously? Set it yourself and reboot, then see what happens.


I think he was talking about Bierboy's post, at least I hope so.


----------



## nooneuknow

UCLABB said:


> I think he was talking about Bierboy's post, at least I hope so.


Yes, I was.

slowbiscuit was a bit "slow on the uptake". As usual, I post something short, and people misunderstand. Then, I have to come back and explain. I guess I should give up on light humor and stick to long, meticulous, humorless posts, like I also get roasted by slowbuscuit for posting.

Damned if I do, damned if I don't: The never-sold-a-copy story of my life....


----------



## Bierboy

UCLABB said:


> I think he was talking about Bierboy's post, at least I hope so.


And that's why I have him on my IL...


----------



## nooneuknow

Bierboy said:


> And that's why I have him on my IL...


I'm proud to be on Bierboy's IL, which he points out that I'm on, every chance he gets. I guess some people have their own definition of "ignore"...


----------



## wmcbrine

hillstrubl said:


> Latest TiVo software update (20.4.2) seems to have removed Vuze's "Device Playback" abilities. Neither side sees each other now. What gives?


I don't think there's any issue with the new software. I don't have Vuze, but AFAICT, it just uses the standard TTG interface, which hasn't stopped working... it's just that the TiVo's recognition of other devices is kind of flaky, like it's always been. Try rebooting the server and/or the TiVos until they see each other.


----------



## slowbiscuit

chiguy50 said:


> Same here, and that also applies to the clock (SSPS9S) and FFWD4 (SSPS88S) codes. Every time there is a reboot I must reset these three codes.


Just noticed my Roamio rebooted a couple of days ago for no apparent reason. And yes, how I noticed was that the pause bar was lingering...


----------



## Teeps

chiguy50 said:


> Same here, and that also applies to the clock (SSPS9S) and FFWD4 (SSPS88S) codes. Every time there is a reboot I must reset these three codes.


What is "FFWD4"?


----------



## cherry ghost

Teeps said:


> What is "FFWD4"?


A 4th press of Fast Forward returns you to Play rather than doing nothing


----------



## dickmiles

chiguy50 said:


> Same here, and that also applies to the clock (SSPS9S) and FFWD4 (SSPS88S) codes. Every time there is a reboot I must reset these three codes.


What does the clock code do?


----------



## lpwcomp

dickmiles said:


> What does the clock code do?


Adds an on screen clock.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> Adds an on screen clock.


Real-time clock plus recording playback time (similar to the time displays on the old VCR's except that there's no blinking 12:00 )

I've gotten so used to having this information on my display that I feel lost without it. And it's an immediate indication that my TiVo has rebooted when the counters are not there in the upper left-hand corner.


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> Real-time clock plus recording playback time (similar to the time displays on the old VCR's except that there's no blinking 12:00 )
> 
> I've gotten so used to having this information on my display that I feel lost without it. And it's an immediate indication that my TiVo has rebooted when the counters are not there in the upper left-hand corner.


Your other left.


----------



## Teeps

cherry ghost said:


> A 4th press of Fast Forward returns you to Play rather than doing nothing


Excellent! I like that feature...

Thanks cherry

I've looked for special or hidden TiVo features here and TiVo web site and did not find any info.
Got a link from where you found this info on the FF?


----------



## cherry ghost

Teeps said:


> Excellent! I like that feature...
> 
> Thanks cherry
> 
> I've looked for special or hidden TiVo features here and TiVo web site and did not find any info.
> Got a link from where you found this info on the FF?


If I remember correctly, it used to be standard and was removed in an update. After people complained, they added it back in the next update, but only through the backdoor code. Margaret from TiVo posted the code here.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> Your other left.


Doh! That's right (in both senses)!


----------



## chiguy50

Teeps said:


> Excellent! I like that feature...
> 
> I've looked for special or hidden TiVo features here and TiVo web site and did not find any info.
> Got a link from where you found this info on the FF?


Here's the thread. Note that, although there are plenty of recent posts, it's an old thread and some of the original info may not be current. I assume that you'll be particularly interested in the OP's para 2. (Select-Play-Select Codes) as well as para 10. (Shortcuts).

Happy reading!


----------



## Teeps

chiguy50 said:


> Here's the thread. Note that, although there are plenty of recent posts, it's an old thread and some of the original info may not be current. I assume that you'll be particularly interested in the OP's para 2. (Select-Play-Select Codes) as well as para 10. (Shortcuts).
> 
> Happy reading!


Thanks; duly bookmarked!


----------



## JWhites

I've been doing a lot of thinking ( dangerous I know lol ) and I believe it would be nice if TiVo included more detailed system info of their DVR's, like the hard drive temps for both the internal and external hard drives. I know the My Book AV expander supports it via eSATA when connected to Motorola DVR's and PC's, so why not with TiVo?


----------



## Teeps

JWhites said:


> I've been doing a lot of thinking ( dangerous I know lol ) and I believe it would be nice if TiVo included more detailed system info of their DVR's, like the hard drive temps for both the internal and external hard drives. I know the My Book AV expander supports it via eSATA when connected to Motorola DVR's and PC's, so why not with TiVo?


Cost.
Followed by usefulness, to TiVo.


----------



## JWhites

Teeps said:


> Cost.
> Followed by usefulness, to TiVo.


Your argument would mean that half the information currently on the System Information screen wouldn't be useful to TiVo. The majority of the information there is for the customers benefit such as Recording Capacity/Free Space and MBT temperature. I could make a full list but that would take up a lot of time.
The enthusiasts and professional installers would find having the internal and external hard drive temps useful to troubleshoot problems (like the expander getting too hot in an enclosure), and as to cost, there isn't any because it can be put into a software update next quarterly rollout.  It's not like it would require them to completely redesign the entire core structure of how a TiVo works, it's cosmetic. The drives already support it through S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## Henry Guerrar

JWhites said:


> Your argument would mean that half the information currently on the System Information screen wouldn't be useful to TiVo. The majority of the information there is for the customers benefit such as Recording Capacity/Free Space and MBT temperature. I could make a full list but that would take up a lot of time.
> The enthusiasts and professional installers would find having the internal and external hard drive temps useful to troubleshoot problems (like the expander getting too hot in an enclosure), and as to cost, there isn't any because it can be put into a software update next quarterly rollout.  It's not like it would require them to completely redesign the entire core structure of how a TiVo works, it's cosmetic. The drives already support it through S.M.A.R.T.


----------

